# **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility**



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

***Introducing PAG's Product/Shop Thread***









Over the years, we've been providing the VAG community with top notch reliable and powerful turbo solutions to individuals looking for no nonsense turbo upgrade applications over various platforms. From 1.8T's to R32 solutions with our brand new SS Vbanded FSI applications coming up shortly. We are the first to provide a production solution incorporating the latest Garrett and PTE offerings in vbanded form on any platform. No nonsense and pure power with the durability to last through the years, we've set up systems that have approached and eclipsed the 600whp range with even more potential then that.
We've opened up an installation facility located on *3921 22nd St. in Long Island City NY* to better aid in supporting our customers looking for experienced and honest work. If you would like to schedule an appointment from software flashing to full engine buildup, turbo install or general vehicle maintenance/repair, don’t hesitate to drop us a line or email us and we will respond to you promptly.











_Modified by [email protected] at 2:52 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i wish i was local


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice Arnold!
I agree, wish I was local as well, would be the only place my GTI would go...
-Matt







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Excellent, been waiting for this post


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Thank you dudes. Beauty of it is... Its not in the middle of nowhere. Drop off the car, walk down Ditmar's Blvd and stop by at some of the various Zagat rated restaurants in NY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

Hey, congratulations Arnold.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Beauty of it is... Its not in the middle of nowhere. 

whatcha trying to say arnold?








just teasing, congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_Hey, congratulations Arnold.

Thanks Bob, I'm going to be needing some stuff from you in the future.. looking into the crystal ball... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
whatcha trying to say arnold?








just teasing, congrats.









Hehe not aimed at you.. but I couldnt see myself, when i'm at the shop, not being within walking distance to a dunkin donuts latte


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Congrats Arnold. You're by Mystic Tank Lines right? I used to do a lot of work out of there. 
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_Congrats Arnold. You're by Mystic Tank Lines right? I used to do a lot of work out of there. 
Cheers

Literally two minutes away. Thanks John


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:20 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hehe not aimed at you.. but I couldnt see myself, when i'm at the shop, not being within walking distance to a dunkin donuts latte









who needs dunkin donuts when we've got chipotle.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
who needs dunkin donuts when we've got chipotle.









x 1,000,000


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
who needs dunkin donuts when we've got chipotle.









he makes a good point arnold. latte or double chicken burrito? lol. 
any pics of the working facility yet? freaking guys make me want to drive to ny sometimes.


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

Chipotle? eww. Come to California and have some real burittos...
Chronic Tacos oh so good.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

Congrats on the new shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dreadz (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

don't forget the mall and the adult xxx store lol hey Arnold dont forget i have the appointment with you 11/22 looking forward to seeing your shop


----------



## Dreadz (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

don't forget the mall and the adult xxx store lol hey Arnold looking forward to seeing your shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
he makes a good point arnold. latte or double chicken burrito? lol. 
any pics of the working facility yet? freaking guys make me want to drive to ny sometimes. 

Two blocks = DD (Chris Tapp and I walked down a month or so ago when he was in town)
Across the street = Good NY Pizza
3 blocks down = Brooklyn Bagel (best bagels in NY hands down)
a couple more blocks = Greek cafes and restaurants
across the street = sushi
I can go on and on








No pics as of yet, there's an old NY feel to the town of Astoria so most of the buildings are rather oldish, so there are some renovations we are making as we go, so we'll be posting up pics when all is done.

_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_Chipotle? eww. Come to California and have some real burittos...
Chronic Tacos oh so good.

Lived on the foothills in La Crescenta for a few years back in the day. Yeah, insane Mexican, but I've been to Texas joints that puts Cali to shame










_Modified by [email protected] at 5:30 AM 11-22-2009_


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

at least i won't starve if i come out.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_at least i won't starve if i come out.









Hehe, if the work sucks, at least you'll be well fed


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats Arnold!


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

Lived on the foothills in La Crescenta for a few years back in the day. Yeah, insane Mexican, but I've been to Texas joints that puts Cali to shame










Haha touché!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

better invest in some chipotle-away!


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

NICE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now can you just move it to the West Coast?


----------



## brookrock (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (sledge0001)*

This is a GD gift from above! A shop with in walking distance. I can't wait to stop by.

Congrats
Morgan E.


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

Def. A nice shop...only place my cars ever go 2.
If ur in or around queens ny this is the place 
For you and ur ride.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (DoQ JBLAZE)*

thats awesome arnold. look foward to a package with my stuff shortly.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (VW1990CORRADO)*

Awesome Arnold. I've spoken to you enough through email's, i'm gunna have to come down and check the place out at some point! Can't wait to see some pics of the facility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (joedubs)*

Congrats Arnold!


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (joedubs)*

I think the hardest thing about installing a pag kit is uninstalling the stock stuff. If he ends up working on pag turboed cars, it's gonna be easy money for him.








I didn't need to fab up an "atp special" wrench, just bolted the mani to the head with a plain old 8mm wrench with no trouble whatsoever.
1 bolt to get the turbo on the mani.
1 bolt to get the dp to the turbo.
1 bolt get the dp onto the exhaust
2 bolts for the wastegate
2 bolts for the dump tube to wastegate
no coolant lines to run, just 2 oil lines...and a couple of hose clamps for the inlet.
That's about it....
I had to take off like 60 bolts to get the stock stuff off though...they were all different varieties of fasteners too. That was a wonderful experience.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Arnold for a well engineered, simple setup...that just happens to make nutty power. 


_Modified by 20aeman at 7:36 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Congrats to you 'fella' (South Carolina word). I'm sure everything will be successful and your business will thrive because your customer service is second to none - great job.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gtimitch)*

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

congrats brutha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

congrats al! best of luck


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bjtgtr)*

congtratulations arnold. i have read int this forum about all of the cars you have built in the past and thought you had a shop for a long time. where did you build them before? i will try to stop in to see the shop but i have now moved to conneticut. your shop will definitely be the place for custom turbo kit for me. good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (02VWGTIVR6)*

Thanks guys. Well, as far as building cars... I have worked w/ some projects locally through shops that I've been dealing with for years. I'm more of a manufacturing company so building cars wasnt part of my everyday activities. But I've been building and have been involved w/ turbo projects for a very long time. Before the internet when we were figuring stuff out for ourselves and before it became fashionable... I do remember when the 1st gen Mitsu Eclipse's were chick's cars







(no offense intended)


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks guys. Well, as far as building cars... I have worked w/ some projects locally through shops that I've been dealing with for years. I'm more of a manufacturing company so building cars wasnt part of my everyday activities. But I've been building and have been involved w/ turbo projects for a very long time. Before the internet when we were figuring stuff out for ourselves and before it became fashionable... I do remember when the 1st gen Mitsu Eclipse's were chick's cars







(no offense intended)

you mean 1st gen eclipses aren't chick cars? lol
i can't fit in them. 
<--coming from the guy who drives a chick car, aka new beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
you mean 1st gen eclipses aren't chick cars? lol
i can't fit in them. 
<--coming from the guy who drives a chick car, aka new beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pete, I've had 3 talons/eclipse's in my youth. And never once did i feel like the car fit me. I built a S60 beetle last summer and that car, although it felt quirky, I did like it.... At least for a couple of days


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*

Arnold. finally! glad to see this happen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: mods deleted my sig for good for advertising cylinder heads. If you fix that put pag-parts 100x i dont mind










_Modified by skywalkersgti at 4:18 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## lowandslow4now (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (skywalkersgti)*

Congrats on the new shop!







ANy chance of you opening up one in South Florida?


----------



## agboostedjetta (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (lowandslow4now)*

bump for arnold, stand up guy, very knowledgeable and solid parts... Just picked up my 30r kit from him yesterday not to mention other goodies for the 2.0L build. everything about the kit is quality, and well built. you can tell how much effort goes into his kits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good doin business with ya so far man and more to come


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

If it wasn't a 16hr drive I'd head over for my BT install - good luck on the new shop Arnold! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluehue0 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Congrats.... (^o^)
had few minutes to acquaint myself with Arnold and his new shop.... was a very pleasant experience receiving his consultations on full engine build up.... very knowledgeable guy -- nice guy too ... decent size shop -- easy to relate to if you have not had a chance to speak or meet him in person...
I highly recommend receiving his personal consultation on any of your build up needs before you stop by anywhere else... no offense to FFE, CTS, INA, Tyrolsport... and others... 
ya... alot of here and there places to grab a bite or quench your thirst while waiting for minor job to complete.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

Congrats Arnold... I can't wait to stop up soon, and see the new digs.. And lunch is on me at one of those great NY eateries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good stuff!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Congrats arnold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

Very much appreciated guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmoney 303 (Jul 15, 2006)

Go Team Arnold!!!


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (water&air)*

congrats my man, I am jealous....I need to break out of corporate america and actually do something I would enjoy.


----------



## M3 Turbo (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the shop is awesome ,the fabricating speaks for it self . if you have a vw in the tri state area and you need work done stop by and take a peek .. youll be amazed ,stay away from hack jobs. god knows there is pleanty of them out there..


----------



## pele (Oct 19, 2000)

congratulations and good luck to you arnold.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

congrats arnold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Best shop in the 5 boroughs hands down!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (DoQ JBLAZE)*

Thanks man.. Little winter project


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Little 24v project we're working on after this... We'll get to 1.8t's shortly








Turbo Mani w/ 02's








Short Runner Finished with internal velocity stacks


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Very nice


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why run the 02's in the mani?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_why run the 02's in the mani? 

R32 ECU's see's the 2 banks of cylinders as separate entities.


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Arnold, looking good sir.


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
R32 ECU's see's the 2 banks of cylinders as separate entities.

ahhh, can't imagine the life of an 02 is very long in a mani. thats why i ask. i assume they were in seperate collectors on an oem set-up?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Very nice









Thanks J

_Quote, originally posted by *dubtec* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Arnold, looking good sir.

Thanks G

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
ahhh, can't imagine the life of an 02 is very long in a mani. thats why i ask. i assume they were in seperate collectors on an oem set-up? 



1.8t67 said:


> Yes, separate mani's actually. The OEM 02's on the R32 are fine. They take a beating


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice. looking good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8t67)*

Here's a completed shot of a Pag super 60 bottom mount kit. a few custom touches, but hands down the best hardware kits to start from. 
And a very nice intercooler as well Arnold.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtec* »_Here's a completed shot of a Pag super 60 bottom mount kit. a few custom touches, but hands down the best hardware kits to start from. 
And a very nice intercooler as well Arnold. 


Thanks Greg, you did a magnificent job as well. Looks great


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

are those custom dual pass fmic's?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_are those custom dual pass fmic's?

yes they are utilizing real garrett cores w/ my custom end tanks


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

That's awesome! Congrats man!! Projects looks awesome like always.. Top notch...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_That's awesome! Congrats man!! Projects looks awesome like always.. Top notch...

Appreciate it Chad. We have a Nissan 350Z twin turbo project coming in next week. Of course it wont be documented here, but we're setting it up top to bottom










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:23 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Looking good Al


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank God this place is local!!!!!!!!!!
Arnold and Alen are the BEST guys in town!!!!
Thanks for all the help yesterday and Thanks for
all the Sick ideas to come in the Near future... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** (DoQ JBLAZE)*

It was pretty cool yesterday. It reminded me of the college garage facility where my car would be 'repaired' frequently. Security must've thought my RX7 was the biggest POS hehe. Wished I could spend more then a couple of days, tops, a week there, but I have other responsibilities which keeps me behind a desk and on machines. Thanks for the kind words John. And your car is freakishly clean. We need to dirty that sucker up


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arnold, do you think you could put a page on your site about any interesting/big deal projects you guys work on? Every a project blog? I'd love to see a twin-turbo Z33, but surprisingly its not that uncommon


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: **Introducting PAG's New Installation Facility** ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Thanks for the kind words John. And your car is freakishly clean. We need to dirty that sucker up
































In time...Not to dirty though I like em Clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Arnold, do you think you could put a page on your site about any interesting/big deal projects you guys work on? Every a project blog? I'd love to see a twin-turbo Z33, but surprisingly its not that uncommon

I guess I'll find a time like 2am on Sunday nights










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:55 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubtec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtec* »_Here's a completed shot of a Pag super 60 bottom mount kit. a few custom touches, but hands down the best hardware kits to start from. 
And a very nice intercooler as well Arnold. 









= My Car
Also, congrats Arnold!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 12:30 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I guess I'll find a time like 2am on Sunday nights










lol, thats when i used to call you.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*


_Quote, originally posted by *water&air* »_
lol, thats when i used to call you.









I need to get rid of the bat phone


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2006)

Congrats Arnold.
Go enjoy a Greek souvlaki while you are in Astoria and forget donuts and that mexican stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Dimitrios. Speaking of Greek, one of our good customers brought over one of these to play with. Not sure on the timeframe, but surveying the landscape, we figure out a plan of a*TT*ack.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes they are utilizing real garrett cores w/ my custom end tanks

always wondered how that kit was going to look in the end. i have to say, i like the FMIC solution we came up with better. i like my Rebar


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*A HUGE THANKS to Arnold!!!!!*
What can I say the car feels 110% Better!!
The flash and the other work that was
done is great. What a BIG difference.
I cant say it enough Thanks Arnold your the
man and it was a good day today at the shop.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Dayum! i wish i coulda been there haha i've been bustin my ass all day installing ecu/injectors and cleaning up my engine bay. The car runs great BTW Arnold thanks a Millie!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Big_Tom at 6:33 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Big_Tom)*

Pretty cool little current job...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What the heck class does that run in?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That is ****ing insane Arnold...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is that one of those T-rex things?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Yessir. And its gone... Here's another cool little project w/ some fab work and a billet concoction...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yessir. And its gone... Here's another cool little project w/ some fab work and a billet concoction...









What is that? rx7? Top left is that the damper you create?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Rx7 w/ 6235R 1.03AR vbanded







. Custom header/piping setup.
Anyhow, congrats to Adrian (aka lightsout of IRC) w/ his R32. 20psi T74
10.7sec run 
Followed up by this










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:55 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Tis the season for Intercooling








B5 Passat Mockup:








MK4 GTI Mockup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Spend a bit of time ,and meet this guy.. Doesnt get any better.. Good people, and not a bullschitter in any regard.. Just a workaholic with a serious passion forr what he does. Met this guy and forgot I was dealing with a New Yorker.. Thats a compliment BTW:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks brutha and here is a little more candy


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Arnold I know I owe you some pics so here it goes! 

NOTE: This was not installed by Arnold but it is his Bottom Mount T3 Vband Kit with a 3071  










Stealth Bitches!!!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

thats awesome and congrats. :beer:


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

Hey Al, where's that downpipe you were promising to give to me for the past 6 months?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Phil, its not a downpipe. Its a flange to mate and align an old downpipe. I guess we are playing IM tag as its been done for a while now.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

i get back from afghanistan in december and should have the car all back together around april, weather permitting thats when i plan to stop by an dmeet you all.....if thats ok of course :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

All finished with mocking. Dont know why I end up doing so many VR6's. At least this one doubled the valve count


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

wow, that looks great Arnold!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Val. Here are some pics of a 3" custom exhaust system based on customer chosen resonator and muffler... Enjoy...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ That exhaust looks awesome!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Up


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

those welds look great! maybe i will have you weld something for me, my ish looks beat, but it's functional


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


o sick FMIC. end tank slightly changed on the base since mine. maybe ill find a use for it again someday


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> those welds look great! maybe i will have you weld something for me, my ish looks beat, but it's functional


Bump for Arnolds Great service and BRUTE rods 

Here my recent PPG upgrades and engine freshening in his new shop  Bob.G

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nnecting-Rod-Install-PLUS-PIC-thread-w-Extras


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Bob. Just recently had to service a top mounted turbo setup from a local vehicle. Valve cover was professionally powdercoated. Turbo is around 2.5" away from the head. Gasket always gets soft and leaky on that side. Powder rated at 300deg's before it gets soft and around 500-550deg's before it burns off. After taking off the valve cover, we noticed some bubbling on the inside of the valve cover and put it through the parts washer and noticed it had bubbled and lifted from the surface. With oil splashing around in there, the valve cover must've been a huge heat sink once the turbo was at operating temps. If you're into the top mounted thing, cover it ppl...

Side where turbo is...










Front of engine...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

I dont ever paint internal surfaces..

thought that was obvious


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

badger5 said:


> I dont ever paint internal surfaces..
> 
> thought that was obvious


That wasnt the point bill. Paint or no, it doesnt change the fact what heat will do, even w/ oil splashing and cooling around in there. This is just visual evidence... Oil will be picking up this heat and elevating oil temps as well


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

Looking great Arnold, keep up the excellent work!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Joe :thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

so what are you saying arnold? insufficient heat shielding on their to begin with?

i thought you were pointing out paint blistering on internal surface, which is more damaging from paint flake debris in the oil system, that hot oil... which is dealt with by adequate oil cooling


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, just pointing out what heat does. If the coating (which is rated at 550deg's) comes off, you'll have oil that picks this up. Hot oil tends to lose viscosity which is damaging to an engine and even the turbo. The coating didnt actually come off. It was blistered and the solvent from the cleaning actually finished the job. But, you're right, I wouldnt paint the inside of the cover. This cover just happened to be coated when we took it off to change a heat damaged valve cover gasket (although this coating would never come off if you're not applying this much heat to it)

BTW, oil cooling should be a benefit to additional power, not preventative maintenance because your setup has flaws...


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, just pointing out what heat does. If the coating (which is rated at 550deg's) comes off, you'll have oil that picks this up. Hot oil tends to lose viscosity which is damaging to an engine and even the turbo. The coating didnt actually come off. It was blistered and the solvent from the cleaning actually finished the job. But, you're right, I wouldnt paint the inside of the cover. This cover just happened to be coated when we took it off to change a heat damaged valve cover gasket (although this coating would never come off if you're not applying this much heat to it)
> 
> BTW, oil cooling should be a benefit to additional power, not preventative maintenance because your setup has flaws...


 no coincidence mines run oil cooler for years then -  
On the BT builds I have done, a lot of time has to go into heatshielding anything within eyesight of the turbo/manifold.. Racing showed me if its in line of sight and meltable, it will melt, its just a question of when.. This is what surprises me when people supply parts like on union oil fittings for example, with swivles, and internal seals onto the chra... they do go on to weep when cooked, and they do cook! Same thing on oil drains, amazed at what people believe a braided covered rubber hose passing rigth past the manifold is supposed to cope with heat wise.. beggars belief, and scares the pants off me. 

Your welding is so neat :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

badger5 said:


> no coincidence mines run oil cooler for years then -
> On the BT builds I have done, a lot of time has to go into heatshielding anything within eyesight of the turbo/manifold.. Racing showed me if its in line of sight and meltable, it will melt, its just a question of when.. This is what surprises me when people supply parts like on union oil fittings for example, with swivles, and internal seals onto the chra... they do go on to weep when cooked, and they do cook! Same thing on oil drains, amazed at what people believe a braided covered rubber hose passing rigth past the manifold is supposed to cope with heat wise.. beggars belief, and scares the pants off me.
> 
> Your welding is so neat :thumbup:


 I've always known you 'get it' bill :thumbup: As for those swivels, you're dead on. The only swivel I use on any of the lines are by the oil pan 

I do the things that I do because I've thought it through. I could've delivered eye candy, but that will never get in the way of practicality for me. You'll never see me do a setup where the return line is over 1.5 feet long and passing by runners. You'll never see me place turbos by harnesses and anywhere near gaskets and fluids. Do you know how many intercooler pipes I have seen pass through the shop where the cold side would be touching or right by the upper rad hose? Where the ecu would be pulling timing at idle?... It goes on and on...


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

rracerguy717 said:


> Bump for Arnolds Great service and BRUTE rods
> 
> Here my recent PPG upgrades and engine freshening in his new shop  Bob.G
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nnecting-Rod-Install-PLUS-PIC-thread-w-Extras


 nice set up bob!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

18T_BT said:


> nice set up bob!


 Thanx 

Where just begining, we have ALOT of changes coming to my setup this up coming year . Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

rracerguy717 said:


> Thanx
> 
> Where just begining, we have ALOT of changes coming to my setup this up coming year . Bob.G


Yes, and lots of changes to the shop as well... dyno included :thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Whens the dyno coming?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

FastAndFurious said:


> Whens the dyno coming?


The begining of the year last time I talked to Arnold  Bob.G


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

nice welding arnold.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Rick. And yes, we're trying to get into the building by Jan... But who knows at this point. City building codes...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Out with the old










In with the new...In progress...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Sexy time :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Little progress pic of a full turbo-back exhaust we had just semi completed... We like working backwards so built the rear dual merged tip first  










Built the turbo-back and hung it... 










Middle view... 










Now on to the Inlet and FMIC..


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good Al:thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That exhaust looks sweet!


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

dubtec said:


>


 Wow! Any interested in fabbing up another one of these cores Arnold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes absolutely I can provide the above core and/or FMIC kit... 

Here is more of the above TSI project 










FMIC almost done...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

BUMP! post some more flix Arnold


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok, here you go. Its TSI related (sound of the custom exhaust system above)






Must listen or view on good speaker system. Laptop or cheapie systems will make the sound pulsey.

Will be posting some progress pics of our shop Golf 1.8T here soon :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds sick 
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks A. It turned out very nice. 3" turbo back w/ the right components and you can drive this into your driveway at 2am w/o the neighbors wanting to take you out :thumbup:


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks A. It turned out very nice. 3" turbo back w/ the right components and you can drive this into your driveway at 2am w/o the neighbors wanting to take you out :thumbup:


Yet still sound sick enough to drop jaws. Perfect balance. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks again Arnold for all the help.

:beer:


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't wait to get my 35r ripping again! Great service, Arnold :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

You're welcom Sean. Here's a new addition...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^NICE :thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good Arnold


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

You should make a sticky. Dyno top 10


----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbup: Nice machine.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

nice tool!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you guys. I've managed to wrestle this dyno from Greg at Driversport Inc (dubtec). Good knowledgeable and professional guy in the Westchester/Yonkers/upstate NY area.. Ppl in the Massachusetts area w/ repair/upgrade needs, be sure to hit up Rick at Auto Engineering (VW1990CORRADO)


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

thanks arnold:beer:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

hey cant wait for the dyno :thumbup: eace:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

now, I will definitely go to visit you Arnold :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I think this is plenty big enough. Sheetmetal endtanks kick my a$$ everytime... but worth it in the end...










Needs a lil trimming and adjusting, but all in all, not too bad. Of course, the A/C condenser will be tossed...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that a 1000hp core:laugh: That thing is huge:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Hehe, it'll definitely hold some power. Funny looking at it w/ a 3071R in the engine bay... That will soon change as well :thumbup:


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

arnold is # 1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

haha. had a chance to work on a beetle w/ one of my older bottom mount setups. An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

cant wait to pick it up :thumbup:


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a person who is big on *Customer Service*, that's what sells me... I just got off the phone with Arnold (after hours) and he took the time out to fully answer all of my questions & get me the parts that I need(clutch). You’ve truly been remarkable via with your products knowledge & service.:thumbup::thumbup:

I:heart:
*Pag Parts Turbo* 

(no ****):laugh:
-Judd


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

dude, PAG not pEg 

Arnold man, i hate seeing the bottom mount transverse kits. i miss my car!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the kind words guys. Big move next month to a much bigger facility :thumbup:


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

boosted b5 said:


> Arnold man, i hate seeing the bottom mount transverse kits. i miss my car!!!!


It's in good hands....don't worry


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

A little over a year and still running strong! 350whp on a 50 trim .48ar with room for improvement. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Its always the little things that prolong a project... I was never a fan of the inlines in the engine bay. Saw some guys duplicate the quick release systems on the inlet/outlet of the inline pumps, so decided to augment the barb by turning it. Was a little harrowing getting the proper diameter and as I didnt have any extra barbs, needed to get it right, but fits like a glove


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, thanks for the kind words guys. Big move next month to a much bigger facility :thumbup:


Glad to hear that youve finally found your new digs:thumbup: You outgrew the Astoria facility the day you moved in


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gaah..still need to send you my 3071 for billet treatment:beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

where did you move the fuel filter to?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> where did you move the fuel filter to?


Hey V. There is an inline on the fuel feed line


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Its always the little things that prolong a project... I was never a fan of the inlines in the engine bay. Saw some guys duplicate the quick release systems on the inlet/outlet of the inline pumps, so decided to augment the barb by turning it. Was a little harrowing getting the proper diameter and as I didnt have any extra barbs, needed to get it right, but fits like a glove


lol - looks kinda familiar
:laugh:









Nice neat way or locating the fuel pump to the filter location, and relocate the filter up front.

:thumbup:

Ps. I am sure you are going to luv having your own in-house dyno...
best thing I ever bought


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I knew i saw that somewhere :thumbup:. Prob doing the same on an 09 hemi challenger as we are contemplating a remote mount turbo system for... GM quick connects are basically the same.

Yes, the dyno will come in very handy


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


Al, would love to have a couple of these for my walbro inline pump, shoot me a E-mail or PM with a price on these... Thanks Buddy


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Glad to hear that youve finally found your new digs:thumbup: You outgrew the Astoria facility the day you moved in


Truth!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Glad to hear that youve finally found your new digs:thumbup: You outgrew the Astoria facility the day you moved in


Haha, you know it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

coming together...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I like it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks...










Other side will be our machining/assembly/dyno room


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

yeah buddy, nice shop space. let me know when that dyno is up and running, ive got some soot to pour out in your shop


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

can't wait to see the new shop best of luck with everything! :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Arnold call me for some signs/banner/decal work, New Shop looks kick ass!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice shop AL, will be making the 22 hr roadtrip to see it in person within the next couple months:thumbup:


----------



## BerNur (Sep 11, 2009)

i visited the shop the other day and all i can say is this new shop is crazy big, HUGE...


----------



## nbkkb7x (Jan 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Other side will be our machining/assembly/dyno room


So this is where my new pimped up AWP motor is going to be built! :beer:


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

Any updates on the new place guys?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

iae21 said:


> Any updates on the new place guys?


Talking with Arnold last week they where out of the old shop and just started working out of the new shop with all the lifts installed. I'm sure they are still in the process of installing the dyno as they are sinking it into floor via pit. I need to get down there myself as soon I get some time. Bob . G :banghead:


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

:thumbup::wave:


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

I stopped into the new shop yesterday...def a palace compared to the old place! lol

Took some pics of it (along with my car) while I was out there, with Arnold's permission. 










The man in action....










And a pic of my car....


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

Looking really good Arnold, I know how it is to move shop, I've done it 3 times in 4 years! I'm going to have to bring some cars down to dyno when you get that in, including the billet 3071 car once it's finished!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Good stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. Still so much to do and machines to transport... It is starting to take form however


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Looking forward to getting my car over here!


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Al for those fittings for my Walbro inline pump, They work awesome... Plus its nice not to see my pump in the engine bay anymore:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Thanks Al for those fittings for my Walbro inline pump, They work awesome... Plus its nice not to see my pump in the engine bay anymore:thumbup:


Glad to have helped out. Lathe has since been programmed for it now. Not difficult doing it manually, but time consuming. Yeah, much cleaner with the fp underneath and a stealth inline on the feed :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Awesome mega like.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i thought the car cover was a nice new touch :thumbup: never recieved that kind of treatment before anywhere :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

FastAndFurious said:


> i thought the car cover was a nice new touch :thumbup: never recieved that kind of treatment before anywhere :beer:


heh. your car freaks me out a little bit. I get crazy watching a fly land on that thing

Finally transported the lump down. Finding room for the lathe is not going to be easy


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Go Arnold go.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Lookin good Arnold!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Let's drench the place in Graphics Arnold!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

And we shall J. 

Here is an FSI kit that was completed a little while back. Of course, this particular post has nothing to do w/ 1.8t's and tech, so I apologize










A customer came in w/ a pretty shaky early R32 EIP kit which was swapped over. Little bit of cleaning up to do on this one, but I need to complete some piping work first...



















And complete downpipe and exhaust system being completed... egads, shop is a mess


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Makes me want an FSI :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Makes me want an FSI :banghead:


Love my B7 Jeff :wave:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Love my B7 Jeff :wave:


Dont tempt me! Business is doing well! HaHa


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Arnold, got the dyno working yet? I need to dyno the Golf and a couple previous customer cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> heh. your car freaks me out a little bit. I get crazy watching a fly land on that thing
> 
> Finally transported the lump down. Finding room for the lathe is not going to be easy




Yep, moving machines SUCKS. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a long time, the bigger they get the more they cost to move 

Want a bridgeport series 1 cnc with a centroid control? Muuuuuust get it out of the shop haha. '

You are making a lot of moves there I wish I could do, but now that the shop is full of stuff it would be hard... Paint, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

turboistheanswertocancer said:


> Looks good Arnold, got the dyno working yet? I need to dyno the Golf and a couple previous customer cars...


Once we get over this little hump, we'll find time to do a few things that will require some time and involvement in completing the shop (ie painting floors, equipment anchoring, dyno installation). But our customers are more important as of this moment so its going to be a month or two before we get on that. We do our own woodwork, plumbing, electricals here so we're a little spent as far as that. Need a reboot hehe



[email protected] said:


> Yep, moving machines SUCKS. Hopefully I won't have to do that for a long time, the bigger they get the more they cost to move
> 
> Want a bridgeport series 1 cnc with a centroid control? Muuuuuust get it out of the shop haha. '
> 
> You are making a lot of moves there I wish I could do, but now that the shop is full of stuff it would be hard... Paint, etc. :thumbup:


Luckily, we have a forklift at our disposal. If you have equipment of this nature, its advantageous to know how to operate one. Besides, its fun . As for the Bridgeport, I dont. My next equipment purchase down the line will have an extra axis :thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

:thumbup:

looking good Arnold.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> And we shall J.
> 
> Here is an FSI kit that was completed a little while back. Of course, this particular post has nothing to do w/ 1.8t's and tech, so I apologize


The finish and logic of that kit just blows my mind, it doesn't look "aftermarket" at all, and I mean that in the best way. The shop looks good, do you have any wink-nudge projects planned since you're in the new place?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

If you've never been to Arnold's shop, it will blow your mind. All the setups he does are well planned and awesome looking.


That R32 was a mess, and he is patching it up proper.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> The finish and logic of that kit just blows my mind, it doesn't look "aftermarket" at all, and I mean that in the best way. The shop looks good, do you have any wink-nudge projects planned since you're in the new place?


Thanks sir. Its so refreshing to hear that someone is totally getting it. Kudos to you sir :thumbup:
Here is a shot of what it looks like under the hood (borrowed from one of our customers). Simplicity in form/function. No one's business to know what lies beneath the surface . Had to augment the inlet config a little bit.

As far as projects, How about our new SS vbanded 6262 Kit hung on a stroker/E85/Cammed platform. Will be running 1600cc injectors. APTuning 4spd gear set (we'll see how these fair). All assembled, built in-house. Custom short runner intake (this one will be a bit different then what you normally see)












gdoggmoney said:


> If you've never been to Arnold's shop, it will blow your mind. All the setups he does are well planned and awesome looking.
> 
> 
> That R32 was a mess, and he is patching it up proper.


Thanks buddy. We do try


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

We have a local guy trapping 150 in his MK3 turbo VR6 running those gears. They have held up fine for a while. Giant slicks, DSS Stage eleventy axles, etc.

I may be picking them up, he has the shorter first and needs longer gears. Need to math it all out.


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> If you've never been to Arnold's shop, it will blow your mind. All the setups he does are well planned and awesome looking.
> 
> 
> That R32 was a mess, and he is patching it up proper.


That R32 is my car, the whole idea of the old kit is mind boggling and horrible. The new set up is much cleaner and easy to work with:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Luckily, we have a forklift at our disposal. If you have equipment of this nature, its advantageous to know how to operate one. Besides, its fun . As for the Bridgeport, I dont. My next equipment purchase down the line will have an extra axis :thumbup:



Our forklift can move the bridgeport but not the haas or the lathe- both of those are 10k+ lbs- call the riggers...  Yep- 4th ftw... I wish we bought a side mount changer on our haas so there would be more room for it. :thumbup:


Anyways, have fun in the new light / bright facility- I wish ours was so bright- been thinking about having some skylights installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

ahh, vmc. i wish i could've fit the fadal in the place. I had an old one but sold it to an equipment reseller as it needed some work and I just didnt want to hassle w/ selling it. Yes, 9000lb's is not what a forklift can handle. I had to call in the experts for that one. Didnt want to get into production machining as its time consuming and, quite frankly, uninteresting to me. The only thing that i will miss is the dovetail column (Z travel) and the tool changer :thumbup:

I have a 4th axis upgrade option w/ this machine. I'm talking the next axis


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

OCaf04 said:


> That R32 is my car, the whole idea of the old kit is mind boggling and horrible. The new set up is much cleaner and easy to work with:thumbup:


Yeah, man EIP sucks something fierce. That is a nice car, it will be awesome when done.


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> Yeah, man EIP sucks something fierce. That is a nice car, it will be awesome when done.


Thanks man between the horrible kenetics intercooler and EIP set up i made the best of it...just wish i went this way to begin with


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

i always loved my PAG kit i had. fit exactly like i wanted it to. simple to work on. with the engine cover on, people who weren't accustomed to seeing VW engine bays had no idea that it had more than an intake on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Brett. And you beat the snot out of that kit too lol. Well, the new owner is quite happy with it :thumbup:

On a side note... R32 Exhaust systems... If I never do another one, it'll be too soon.. JK


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Brett. And you beat the snot out of that kit too lol. Well, the new owner is quite happy with it :thumbup:
> 
> On a side note... R32 Exhaust systems... If I never do another one, it'll be too soon.. JK


No need to do another... I like having one of a kind haha:laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

boosted b5 said:


> i always loved my PAG kit i had. fit exactly like i wanted it to. simple to work on. with the engine cover on, people who weren't accustomed to seeing VW engine bays had no idea that it had more than an intake on it.


I have my third pag kit coming. 


One of them was a ATP/ebay clone kit with a real 3071R that I pieced together into a PAG ATP style kit. I had to have the ebay manifold cut every 10k miles or few months as it warped constantly. The PAG unit stayed straight until a certain incident FORCED it to warp, no manifold could have held up to what happened then. Even after that, it was cut down a stud hole on the turbine flange retapped and back to new.


Second is a used bottom mount kit I just put on my 02 1.8T jetta. 


Third was a v-band kit I picked up a manifold from a guy parting his, and bought the rest of the kit with the 5857 from Arnold. When he is done with the work in front of him that will be coming here with a large core for my 98 B5. I paid for it in February and got him the manifold like 3 weeks ago?  My fault so I wait!


If Arnold did not make top notch stuff, i'd not be on my third setup. I've spent a good chunk of coin and everything has been well with every transaction thus far.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Brett. And you beat the snot out of that kit too lol. Well, the new owner is quite happy with it :thumbup:


good to hear. and youre right, that thing got hammered on. 30k hard miles. the only thing that really let me down was the stock head, i guess it didnt enjoy my driving habits.



gdoggmoney said:


> I have my third pag kit coming.
> 
> 
> One of them was a ATP/ebay clone kit with a real 3071R that I pieced together into a PAG ATP style kit. I had to have the ebay manifold cut every 10k miles or few months as it warped constantly. The PAG unit stayed straight until a certain incident FORCED it to warp, no manifold could have held up to what happened then. Even after that, it was cut down a stud hole on the turbine flange retapped and back to new.
> ...


for sure, if i was in the market again i wouldnt consider anything else. Vband manifold, 6262, MVS38, Tapp file with ID1000 or ID1600s, bosch 044, E85, IE cams. done. would be an awesome street setup IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys :thumbup:

Piping just about done. Cleanup time tomorrow..










Our FSI kit fitted and time to tear it down to beef up the internals w/ a few of our proprietary upgrades


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys :thumbup:
> 
> Piping just about done. Cleanup time tomorrow..
> 
> ...


Looks great Arnold!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

This is actually 1.8t related..

Custom endtanks










Fitting...










Bumper just thrown on for visualization...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good Al:thumbup: Keep us posted as to when your Dyno is up and running


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

that B6 looks nuts man! i cant wait for my kit to get finished :thumbup:

do you have any shots of the SS exhaust manifold we're using on mine?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

What turbo/injector setup is that b6 running Arnold?


----------



## TurboJOSH (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing work! Do you guys have any of those 6262 kits ready to ship?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Seeing that makes me assured I made the right choice having you fab up the stuff for my B5. After all your previous work and then seeing stuff at your shop. :thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> Seeing that makes me assured I made the right choice having you fab up the stuff for my B5. After all your previous work and then seeing stuff at your shop. :thumbup:


cant go wrong with arnold at all. anytime i had a question about something, or i needed something for the kit i always got the best prices on it. he let me come to his home to pick up a part that i needed that day, rather than wait through the weekend for shipping(drove 3 hours to his place) dont know of many shops that would do that. hes taken calls on the weekends when i was at the track.

stand up guy, and an awesome fabricator with a great eye for detail and the know how to piece together something that performs well, over and over again. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Looking good Al:thumbup: Keep us posted as to when your Dyno is up and running


I will. Just the timing of the move was completely wrong. We just got stockpiled w/ work and deadlines and still fighting through it.



LightSwitch said:


> that B6 looks nuts man! i cant wait for my kit to get finished :thumbup:
> 
> do you have any shots of the SS exhaust manifold we're using on mine?


Not yet on the shots of the new mani. Tooling isnt 100% yet. Working w/ SS is a bit different then ductile iron so I'll keep ya posted



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> What turbo/injector setup is that b6 running Arnold?


1000's and 6262. It was previously converted to a return system as you can prob see the Aftermarket FPR.



TurboJOSH said:


> Amazing work! Do you guys have any of those 6262 kits ready to ship?


All of our turbo kits must be pre-ordered due to housing, dp and inlet packaging variances. We try not to completely cookie cutter anything so everything is essentially partially production and partially custom. Of course, there are MANY component options



gdoggmoney said:


> Seeing that makes me assured I made the right choice having you fab up the stuff for my B5. After all your previous work and then seeing stuff at your shop. :thumbup:


I'll do my best to make it not just work but work well and be reliable. You know how we do it 



boosted b5 said:


> cant go wrong with arnold at all. anytime i had a question about something, or i needed something for the kit i always got the best prices on it. he let me come to his home to pick up a part that i needed that day, rather than wait through the weekend for shipping(drove 3 hours to his place) dont know of many shops that would do that. hes taken calls on the weekends when i was at the track.
> 
> stand up guy, and an awesome fabricator with a great eye for detail and the know how to piece together something that performs well, over and over again. :thumbup:


I appreciate the words B. I know the speed bug hasnt completely left you yet


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

After 1.5 days of machining. First SS mani mounted


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a treadstone copyeace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, the first US production copy of an offshore manifold


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

> Yes, the first US production copy of an offshore manifold


 I knew it!! Only a REAL dirtball would do something like that to intentionally reduce profit margins, as well as guarantee quality.. Your scum Arnold... Pure Scum:thumbdown:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> I knew it!! Only a REAL dirtball would do something like that to intentionally reduce profit margins, as well as guarantee quality.. Your scum Arnold... Pure Scum:thumbdown:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Funniest stuff I read all day.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Now that J put it that way... Where the hell was I during economics? Prob in a fog... Oh well...


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Now that J put it that way... Where the hell was I during economics? Prob in a fog... Oh well...


 You obviously failed that class, or paid one of the smart kids to do your work for you.

Which one is it?? Fess up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> You obviously failed that class, or paid one of the smart kids to do your work for you.
> 
> Which one is it?? Fess up


 Uh, how's the weather by you? :what:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Uh, how's the weather by you? :what:


 84 and sunny.. Earlier today it was overcast with scattered showers. How is the weather in New York?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Arnold you guys headed to Waterfest?


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> After 1.5 days of machining. First SS mani mounted


 Damn! that thing looks insane! i cant wait for one of those to be mounted on my car:thumbup: 

im glad you talked me into going with the stainless manifold. it looks top notch.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Arnold, besides the fact that the new stainless manifold looks kick ass, what is the benefit of it verse the V-banded bottom mount manifold I'm running??? Just curiousopcorn:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Damn that SS mani looks like it was made from sewer pipes


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

That Thing Looks Great!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Ugh now I want a SS v-band manifold for my B5..........  After driving hours to bring you my iron v-band manifold...........


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

screwball said:


> Arnold you guys headed to Waterfest?


 Not entirely sure on that as of now... Too much to do 




LightSwitch said:


> Damn! that thing looks insane! i cant wait for one of those to be mounted on my car:thumbup:
> 
> im glad you talked me into going with the stainless manifold. it looks top notch.


 You definitely wont be disappointed 



One-Eight GTI said:


> Hey Arnold, besides the fact that the new stainless manifold looks kick ass, what is the benefit of it verse the V-banded bottom mount manifold I'm running??? Just curiousopcorn:


 Well, this manifold has a separation in flow paths that is a bit better then the ductile manifolds. I had a little bit more freedom because of my choice in tooling. It will withstand a bit more abuse in terms of heat and is less effected by the elements. Surface rust is also kept at bay. Turns a dark goldish color after heat cycles. 



l88m22vette said:


> Damn that SS mani looks like it was made from sewer pipes


 Thanks... I think  



Big_Tom said:


> That Thing Looks Great!


 Thanks Tom 



gdoggmoney said:


> Ugh now I want a SS v-band manifold for my B5..........  After driving hours to bring you my iron v-band manifold...........


 What you got served ppl well for over 4 yrs G. I dont think you'll be bummed. Damn how time flies :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

NEW PAGE buUUUMMMmmppppppppppppppp!!!


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

Will it work on a transverse engine? Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, they absolutely work on transverse applications. You can email us at [email protected]. We are only providing these in kit form. Manifolds are not sold separately


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We are only providing these in kit form. Manifolds are not sold separately


 I am disappoint. that sounds like something APR would say :laugh:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, they absolutely work on transverse applications. You can email us at [email protected]. We are only providing these in kit form. Manifolds are not sold separately


 Not even to us loyal existing customers


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

can the turbo be clocked either way with this manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Not even to us loyal existing customers


 Existing original customers are totally 'upgradeable' sure 



umphufu said:


> can the turbo be clocked either way with this manifold?


 On certain turbo configs, it may be possible. I am doing a RHD app that must have the comp facing our DS, so in that sense, its possible...


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Existing original customers are totally 'upgradeable' sure...


 Awesome, I knew you would take care of us.... I personally don't need to upgrade yet, but in the future for sure:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Piping almost completed 










crappy cam pic of oem snorkel... Looking to reuse the OEM air box w/ a custom lid


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Existing original customers are totally 'upgradeable' sure


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Arnold its Tony...finally found my username...lol 

Just want to let you know how much I appreciate your hard work!!


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> On certain turbo configs, it may be possible. I am doing a RHD app that must have the comp facing our DS, so in that sense, its possible...


 cool bananas.. thats my car you referring to there btw  was just curious as the runner on the right on that pic looks slightly more raised than one on the left, but not sure if it was due to the pic angle or my eye sight going funky... cant wait till i recieve this bad boy... still need to discuss with you regarding that DP as i need to forward you more pix of what it looks like behind my engine. 

Pagparts going african baby!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm...


making me want to pick up another 1.8t Arnold:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Which efr is that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats a modified 6758. It can obviously be something bigger if need be


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

This mani is definitely going on my next motor build 

What is the price difference b/w the stainless and the standard cast iron v-band manis?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

OCaf04 said:


> making me want to pick up another 1.8t Arnold:laugh:


me as well.


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

doh.. i only see 1/4 of that pic... what the deuce?


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thats a modified 6758. It can obviously be something bigger if need be


any updates with the EFR's? i wouldnt be apposed to sending a little more money your way if youre setup to use them... shoot me a pm if theres any more info! thanks Al:thumbup: 

i'll be calling you shortly to order my fueling/software setup for the build, and possibly a catch can.


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

5 hours one way for me.....yikes


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

SGTphatboy said:


> 5 hours one way for me.....yikes


worth the trip. i made it down to arnolds old place to pick up some parts one time.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Very worth the trip.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

In an attempt at some aesthetics w/ a little bit of functionality, the oem ram air seems to do a pretty good job at feeding the turbo without any weird or sharp angles that puts a cone filter in a place susceptible to the elements. Perhaps the owner and I are overthinking this but I kinda like it. My high school pottery sessions probably came to play on this one... This is of course raw and not finished... Still have to integrate some other bits and lines.


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: Great work Arnold!

Tony


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

air box lid looks awesome man! always liked how you incorporate a stock appearing look to things. i always had wished we had got my inlet to work with the stock airbox..


----------



## udderpowerr (Dec 9, 2004)

I love this!


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very happy with the craftsmanship.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ thats is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

LIKE.


I need to call you.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>





audihere04 said:


> Very happy with the craftsmanship.


aHAH! i see what is taking my kit so long  j/k j/k anyway this looks fire as hell. Cant wait to see this running. Def makes me feel the :heart: and warmth going with a pag kit vs a previous setup on the car... 

Is that a wiggins clamp i see there?

Part of me kinda wishes to go with that hot stainless awesomeness manifold :facepalm:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> aHAH! i see what is taking my kit so long  j/k j/k anyway this looks fire as hell. Cant wait to see this running. Def makes me feel the :heart: and warmth going with a pag kit vs a previous setup on the car...
> 
> Is that a wiggins clamp i see there?
> 
> Part of me kinda wishes to go with that hot stainless awesomeness manifold :facepalm:




Me first 

I'm waiting on the 5857 hardware for the Audi. Hurry up Arnold, I keep buying ancient turbo cars to drive around and not selling them when this happens.

Latest was an 86 740 Volvo b230ft. Cute little .48 Garrett T3 and LH Jetronic 2.2. Dana 30 solid rear axle, potential for a cheap live axle drag car.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Arnold's a busy Pappa, my car is also "expecting" lol.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

sounds liek someone owes an ass load in child support :what:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah. He's good for it. Just happens, when you have custom fabrication and want it right you do it yourself. He does it all, i've seen him work. PAG is growing fast too it seems like. I don't follow MK5/mK6 stuff, but I am sure the folks doing log manifolds use his stuff. 

Just being patient sucks.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Got Damn it's Friday


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> Got Damn it's Friday


really? it all blurs together to me...


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

u drunk already? ()


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

umphufu said:


> u drunk already? ()


i wish, between working full time, school 18 hours this semester, doing the competition team **** my brain is toast and still like 10 weeks left.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

don't be a pwoosey


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> don't be a pwoosey


point taken sir :beer:

man up is the motto for the day. do more less time :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Looking forward to this in my life.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> Looking forward to this in my life.


Bottom mount kit is very nice. I have a used one on my 02 Jetta 1.8t Daily with a 3076. 


I went v-band, he is doing up a v-band and 5857 for my 98 1.8t A4 Quattro, with an intercooler to support that sort of flow.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> :thumbup:


Are you going re-route or open gate?

I'm going to patch my downpipe shortly and build a dump tube. I finally picked up the right wire and gas so I can do 304 in my garage. I'm some tubing and a flange away, if I can pluck some time.

I have seen 30-40whp gains on other cars dyno charts when folks moved from a re-route to the open gate. Probably something to do with forcing another 1.5" exhaust stream into a 3" exhaust stream. No angle is a good angle.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The plan is to reroute this time around. Which half sucks because I love and hate the sound at the same time. If this wasn't my daily driver I'd keep the open dump no question, but passing a guy in a Camry on the highway and sounding like a 747 lifting off is a little bit of a turn off for me. 

I'm in a peculiar boat w/ the downpipe as well as I bought a used one and I'm a 2.5" catback. Arnold made all the patch pieces initially on my ATP setup so I have a nice step down as far back as he could make it and a Vband I can chop out and weld to the stuff he's adjusting. I have logs of where I was spooling before, so we'll see if that changes much once I get his stuff on the car. The ATP mani doesn't flow so well so I'm excited to see if his manifold will help spool. I was already seeing marginally low spool on the 50 trim as it was (38-3900 w/ a .63 a/r). Perhaps that will balance things out w/ the rerouted dump, but who knows. I had everything Swain tech coated too, not sure how much that was helping.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeah, I see full boost with 3651's on a stock smallport and 3076 @ 3700rpm. That is with a leaky wastegate leaking both boost/vacuum and some exhaust.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, I hear you on the leaks. I had a cracked mani right through the WG. I was eating up those Cometic Bomb proof gaskets every couple of weeks.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Saw the shop this afternoon and I can't stress this enough, these guys are great people.

Do it once, do it right, look no further.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice meeting you J. Always nice to meet good ppl. Anyone looking to get graphics done, hit him up. Guy definitely has some talent.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Prototyping the first proper intank fuel pump solution that will not starve. Again, theme is OEM++


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Prototyping the first proper intank fuel pump solution that will not starve. Again, theme is OEM++


what we needed for along tome good work Al ..im very interested please post up when shes done


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Will do. Looking to support up to 750hp with this solution. The Aermotive pumps are turbine impellered and are stock quiet


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will do. Looking to support up to 750hp with this solution. The Aermotive pumps are turbine impellered and are stock quiet


are you sure? ive heard some aeromotives that sound like you are priming a 747 lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha, that would prob be the inline A1000's and up. This is the 340lph Stealth. Fortunately, I snatched up the last couple that were left in stock but both are spoken for... Should be interesting. I have a couple in some FSI's and they are not audible and doing the job :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ha, that would prob be the inline A1000's and up. This is the 340lph Stealth. Fortunately, I snatched up the last couple that were left in stock but both are spoken for... Should be interesting. I have a couple in some FSI's and they are not audible and doing the job :thumbup:


ahhh yes indeed sir they are def A1000s... hell you should hear the upgraded pump on the diesel, moves enough fuel for tank to prime.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thats a whole diff ball game


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Been waiting for this in-tank deal a while. Also can you reply to my email i sent please?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

that is pretty badassery... however can i drop an A1000 in that thing?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

My gt3071r is getting a billet treatment!!

Sent it out today along with DP, exhaust manifold and intercooler pipe for a wastegate re-route and water/meth nozzle.

Cant wait to get it back. Installing wavetrac lsd also


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Prototyping the first proper intank fuel pump solution that will not starve. Again, theme is OEM++


 hey man, where was this at 4 years ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Intake system all coated and finished... 










This will be cooling something large... 










Beginnings of a large volume intake...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Intake system all coated and finished...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How are you merging the AEB runners with the plenum? Is Ross Machine Racing still making the oval velocity stacks or something...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet tapdancing Ghandi! :what:  :heart:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> How are you merging the AEB runners with the plenum? Is Ross Machine Racing still making the oval velocity stacks or something...


 Arnold is a Machinist im sure he can CNC something on his own :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Can I have my turbo stuff?  sooooooo lonely.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Coming up shortly :thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Please don't take pictures of my crap heap!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Haha, no worries. I only publicize a small percentage of what comes through. Too busy these days even to get on here... I lost a pair of hands due to a Central Park cycling mishap resulting in plates and screws so its been overtime for the past few weeks...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

audihere04 said:


> Sorry for the blurry cell phone pics.


 Got rid of that ss union. One hose now for a cleaner and less leak prone connect


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Hey AL whens the dyno gonna be up and running? 

patienty waiting here 

hope all is well 

Bash 

:wave:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, no worries. I only publicize a small percentage of what comes through. Too busy these days even to get on here... I lost a pair of hands due to a Central Park cycling mishap resulting in plates and screws so its been overtime for the past few weeks...


 I know, I have been whining here instead of calling or emailing just because of that. I also know you can't rush this stuff, or you get garbage results. 

I like getting all my pagparts stuff that is perfectly flat, not warped, fits right the first time. :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> How are you merging the AEB runners with the plenum? Is Ross Machine Racing still making the oval velocity stacks or something...


 Those are using the RMR stacks. I will be machining out the plenums in the future though. While I have the plate on the mill, might as well add that extra step :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Almost finished with this. A little customization of our vbanded kit w/ custom intake. Tuning this one currently


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

The owner should of had you make those fancy fittings so he could of put the fuel pump where factory fuel filter is.... I can tell its an AEB head, but whats his setup consist of??? Inj, turbo ect

As always your stuff looks top notch:thumbup: Not sure what I think of the Lime Green color in bay:what:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That thing is BadAss!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

vbanded billet turbo, stroker motor (all assembled and spec'ed inhouse), LSD, cat cams dialed in w/ adjustable cog, full valvetrain, custom 3" exhaust system, etc etc. Basically, full build. Car came in w/ an empty bay and a separate motor that spun a bearing.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> vbanded billet turbo, stroker motor (all assembled and spec'ed inhouse), LSD, cat cams dialed in w/ adjustable cog, full valvetrain, custom 3" exhaust system, etc etc. Basically, full build. Car came in w/ an empty bay and a separate motor that spun a bearing.


That one. It does look good. A little zany on the colors, but I like it.


I'll stick to my trashed looking stockish bays.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

The Jazz Blue match looks pretty good!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

waits patiently for my kit to be fixed... Just got my cluster back from module masters with a full rebuild so i am excited!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> waits patiently for my kit to be fixed... Just got my cluster back from module masters with a full rebuild so i am excited!



Look at it this way, I've dealt with a lot of local fabricators and folks. Even those transactions I would rate as good fall below the work i've gotten from Arnold.

I'm still waiting, it is worth it. Arnold is not going anywhere either, just a combination of things happening at Pag. 

I would have had mine months ago, but my lazy self took like 3 months to get arnold my manifold and dumptube after paying him for my setup. Oops my bad, and other folks who were committed to got to jump in line over me


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Any luck on the Business Cards Arnold?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm gonna lose my license driving this car!


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

When is that in-tank surge going to be completed. My inline 044 is loud as fark in the engine bay


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> When is that in-tank surge going to be completed. My inline 044 is loud as fark in the engine bay


They are built to order. I can provide them w/ a few different intank pumps, most recently the new intank turbine impeller walbros. Email me for more :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Al. Do you know of a way to make a used maestro ecu and cable work with my car? I can drive to the shop.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> Al. Do you know of a way to make a used maestro ecu and cable work with my car? I can drive to the shop.


This would not be a technical issue but more of a company policy issue. I cannot make these decisions and you would have contact Eurodyne directly about that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

This is FSI content but def portable to any platform:

New Boost manager controller installation which will control W/M, Boost controller via N75, LPFP voltage and even has an auxiliary I/O for something like an AIC

Sorry about the cam pics










Meth pump w/ custom bracketry










TB adapter CNC'ed in-house for nozzle (working on custom intakes in the future when time allows)


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

audihere04 said:


>


Yusadbro?


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Yusadbro?


I was soooo hyped to drive the car home from PAG last night, but we had a hiccup with ECU. It's all good, prob picking it up tonight.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

audihere04 said:


> I was soooo hyped to drive the car home from PAG last night, but we had a hiccup with ECU. It's all good, prob picking it up tonight.


Is that your MKIV? It happens. Remember you are taking a VW and turning it into a monster. You are also relying on some dude's modified Bosch code. Bosch themselves sometimes I think do not understand their stuff.


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

















Na, the B6 A4 is mine.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

sick stuff, saw it when it was being worked on. Cant wait to get my stuff from arnold. Its been almost two months that my car has been down


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Oh that A4 is badass! I was checking that thing out when I grabbed my car.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

What are the fittings going into the airbox for?

Meth or something I assume?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> What are the fittings going into the airbox for?
> 
> Meth or something I assume?


possibly PVC system


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Yeah, I'd guess pcv.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

reading all of this makes me want to drive up when im ready to do all my install stuff.. :thumbup:


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Prototyping the first proper intank fuel pump solution that will not starve. Again, theme is OEM++


Been running a very similar setup only with a walbro, for more then a year, never any starvation :wave:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

are there holes in the bottom of the aluminum can?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

There's actually a check valve.

Working on this for a RHD customer abroad. Our new ss vbanded mani's have a lot of flexibility as far as turbo choices and orientation. This is positioned in the OEMish way where the turbo comp is facing the airbox side.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Do it again J!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

^^^^^ setup izz tits Arnold


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

best street turbo kits ever, and certainly no slouch for the drag racers either.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ now this i like .. one thing i would do is lay the wastegate down a little to make it even more invisible with the engine cover back on


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. As for the WG, its not as high as it seems in the pics. The camera angle is a little deceiving plus you're missing around 2" in height of the valve cover. I'm confident that the engine cover can go back on, no problem


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I am digging the PPT Logo design Screwball.. I'd like a big ass one to put under my hood:thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

One-Eight GTI said:


> I am digging the PPT Logo design Screwball.. :


x2 I like the logo alot also


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

oh ive just jizzed in my pants 

cant wait to receive this :heart:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanks gents.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected]m said:


> Thanks guys. As for the WG, its not as high as it seems in the pics. The camera angle is a little deceiving plus you're missing around 2" in height of the valve cover. I'm confident that the engine cover can go back on, no problem


i cant find my pictures, but i had my engine cover on my car, with a TiAL F38, none of that little vband stuff.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


is this the setup you talked to me about Arnold via chat the other day? 
In regards to the new manifolds and driver inlets? Man this loooooooooks super sexy. :SIGH: the waiting game, patience is one of my weaknesses lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, but it will have a haldex-specific dp as well as larger comp housing for your 35r


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>




:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Welded 90* on the compressor outlet for this orientation?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We run an old manifold on dave's car in virtually that same configuration, and we just use a 90 silicone on the outlet. The inlet can be a bit of a pain with 4", with 3" a regular 90 fit right on. Depends exactly how low the turbo is, and the 02m box makes it a lot worse I think.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

screwball said:


> Welded 90* on the compressor outlet for this orientation?


Probably a custom 90deg silicone transition hose to make it a bit more modular. I can do it OEM style which will have it go down via pancake pipe routing or TT225 style. Ppl with the greddy pipe routing can pretty much plug n play this config as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We run an old manifold on dave's car in virtually that same configuration, and we just use a 90 silicone on the outlet. The inlet can be a bit of a pain with 4", with 3" a regular 90 fit right on. Depends exactly how low the turbo is, and the 02m box makes it a lot worse I think.


I have some custom 4" 90deg couplers that I use for tight quarters. I see that the only obstruction are the shifter cables the way I have it mounted. The tight inlet pipe vs the challenges of routing dp past t-case... the inlet is the lesser of the two evils so I'll choose this config for haldex equipped vehicles and for ppl that simply want it this way. Another plus is that the entire mani/turbo assembly can be lowered in as one through the top rather easily


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Silicone is easier for odd shapes then stainless, for sure.  :thumbup:


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

wouldnt a cobra head work and just bring the intake from above the motor from the airbox? or is there other obstructions which im not aware of?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That's largely what's being described :thumbup:


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

ohhhhhhhh :what:



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Reverse orientation win, looks painfully stock :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Reverse orientation win, looks painful :thumbup:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

That setup looks rad. My next car needs to have this setup.

I wonder if I could squeeze this setup into an austin mini? 

AEB + GT2871 vband + 034 EFI or lugtronic

dump tube exhaust
intake right off the turbo
AWIC

Wonder if it'd fit


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

al do you think you could get a EFR to fit in that orientation ???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

groggory said:


> That setup looks rad. My next car needs to have this setup.
> 
> I wonder if I could squeeze this setup into an austin mini?
> 
> ...



You know, I have an 81 pickup w/ 20v and a Jetta GLI AWD project in the shop. A mini-20v conversion sounds very interesting :thumbup:



kamahao112 said:


> al do you think you could get a EFR to fit in that orientation ???


I would have to say, definitely


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> al do you think you could get a EFR to fit in that orientation ???


This is a 6758 that was modded for vband. Excuse the compressor not being clocked properly, but you get the idea... There's plenty of room for even bigger. Plenty of room for coolant lines and all. I'll have to mount an awd t-case on there to see what i need to do to accomodate the TT guys.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

What efr would be the equivalent of a 3071 in terms of spool?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is a 6758 that was modded for vband. Excuse the compressor not being clocked properly, but you get the idea... There's plenty of room for even bigger. Plenty of room for coolant lines and all. I'll have to mount an awd t-case on there to see what i need to do to accomodate the TT guys.


now i KNOW what im getting for my 20th lol.... wait wait i gotta finish the corrado first :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This is a 6758 that was modded for vband. Excuse the compressor not being clocked properly, but you get the idea... There's plenty of room for even bigger. Plenty of room for coolant lines and all. I'll have to mount an awd t-case on there to see what i need to do to accomodate the TT guys.


dear sir, arnold my friend... bc you have all my crap there (turbo) and now you post this sh*t... you move to the top of the Douche of the Week List...

1) he twists me arm into going the new SS mani for the TT and NOW
2) he wants to post this shinanigens


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> dear sir, arnold my friend... bc you have all my crap there (turbo) and now you post this sh*t... you move to the top of the Douche of the Week List...
> 
> 1) he twists me arm into going the new SS mani for the TT and NOW
> 2) he wants to post this shinanigens


Oopsie 




kamahao112 said:


> now i KNOW what im getting for my 20th lol.... wait wait i gotta finish the corrado first :laugh::thumbup:


:thumbup:



dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> What efr would be the equivalent of a 3071 in terms of spool?


That 6758 should be the one.


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> dear sir, arnold my friend... bc you have all my crap there (turbo) and now you post this sh*t... you move to the top of the Douche of the Week List...
> 
> 1) he twists me arm into going the new SS mani for the TT and NOW
> 2) he wants to post this shinanigens


im quite sure i was first in line :laugh::laugh:

:heart:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

What manifold I'd that in these most recent pictures. I don't see it anywhere on your website?? Any details? Is it a prototype?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> What manifold I'd that in these most recent pictures. I don't see it anywhere on your website?? Any details? Is it a prototype?


It's the new stainless steel. They aren't on website


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

New page bump...

EFR love


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

screwball said:


> New page bump...
> 
> EFR love


so close, looks mmmMMMm


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

This setup looks really nice, can't wait to see dyno numbers and some finished under hood pics :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

The first one has been used on a competitive rally car up in the great white north. It's being massaged for next season. But the 4-5hrs of abuse spanning 3 separate events has the owner smiling and itching for next year.

Second one is on a b6 with a 6262 with .82ar housing. It previously had tubular setup in there. So far, initial impression is a faster spool. No discernible drop in power at 15psi but the faster spool and torque hit is definitely noticeable.

When the kits are finalized, the site will be updated. Manifolds are not available separately.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Oopsie
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> That 6758 should be the one.


oops my ass arnold!



[email protected] said:


> The first one has been used on a competitive rally car up in the great white north. It's being massaged for next season. But the 4-5hrs of abuse spanning 3 separate events has the owner smiling and itching for next year.
> 
> Second one is on a b6 with a 6262 with .82ar housing. It previously had tubular setup in there. So far, initial impression is a faster spool. No discernible drop in power at 15psi but the faster spool and torque hit is definitely noticeable.
> 
> When the kits are finalized, the site will be updated. Manifolds are not available separately.


time for you to sell my 35R and just drop on one of those! ******* 



umphufu said:


> im quite sure i was first in line :laugh::laugh:
> 
> :heart:


 unfortunate for you ive been line jumping since Kindergarten


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The first one has been used on a competitive rally car up in the great white north. It's being massaged for next season. But the 4-5hrs of abuse spanning 3 separate events has the owner smiling and itching for next year.
> 
> Second one is on a b6 with a 6262 with .82ar housing. It previously had tubular setup in there. So far, initial impression is a faster spool. No discernible drop in power at 15psi but the faster spool and torque hit is definitely noticeable.
> 
> When the kits are finalized, the site will be updated. Manifolds are not available separately.


Will the new SS manis be a direct replacement for the older v-band manis with no downpipe modification required?

I'm speaking in terms of existing v-band customers upgrading to the new manis :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Will the new SS manis be a direct replacement for the older v-band manis with no downpipe modification required?
> 
> I'm speaking in terms of existing v-band customers upgrading to the new manis :thumbup:


This is possible only for original owners, yes


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> time for you to sell my 35R and just drop on one of those! *******


Who says it's not upgradeable? Billet 35r, as far as power and size for a 4 banger, one of the best out there


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Who says it's not upgradeable? Billet 35r, as far as power and size for a 4 banger, one of the best out there


you and your, hey josh what do you think about this :wink wink: oke: ush: :swipes debit card:

me: that sounds cool, wait what just happened, ok


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is possible only for original owners, yes


Ok I will look out for the official release on the website


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> you and your, hey josh what do you think about this :wink wink: oke: ush: :swipes debit card:
> 
> me: that sounds cool, wait what just happened, ok


Haha. I think we were bound by the restrictions of the previous setup. The amount spent on said turbo, since it was part of the Garrett program, is pretty damn attractive. And still, to this day, a 35r frame turbo is pretty damn hard to beat. I would rock it.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Will the new SS manis be a direct replacement for the older v-band manis with no downpipe modification required?
> 
> I'm speaking in terms of existing v-band customers upgrading to the new manis :thumbup:


Really?! You just got your mani a couple months ago lol :facepalm:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

04 GLI Luva said:


> Really?! You just got your mani a couple months ago lol :facepalm:


omg no wai!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> omg no wai!


:facepalm:

Seriously, save your money for cams or something

:wave:


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> umphufu said:
> 
> 
> > im quite sure i was first in line :laugh::laugh:
> ...


explains why im always 2nd in line


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

umphufu said:


> explains why im always 2nd in line


get faster feet


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> get faster feet


ive got happy feet


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

bump for pag


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

My daughter just finished milling a T3 flange out and tapping it during chemo sessions. Need some help around the shop?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> My daughter just finished milling a T3 flange out and tapping it during chemo sessions. Need some help around the shop?


She can come work with me . She's a stunner


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:thumbup:


[email protected] said:


> She can come work with me . She's a stunner


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> My daughter just finished milling a T3 flange out and tapping it during chemo sessions. Need some help around the shop?


God bless her. She's adorable.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Inhouse CNC'ing of adapter ring for Walbro intank install in a B6 Quattro. Press fit so it doesnt go anywhere while keeping proper position for pickup


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> My daughter just finished milling a T3 flange out and tapping it during chemo sessions. Need some help around the shop?


Shes adorable  bless.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

bumpski

getting one of these manifolds!! no more ATP style :thumbup:


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> bumpski
> 
> getting one of these manifolds!! no more ATP style :thumbup:


well, hellooooooo :wave:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Dub-Nub said:


> bumpski
> 
> getting one of these manifolds!! no more ATP style :thumbup:


nice but how does the transfer box fit now?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

badger5 said:


> nice but how does the transfer box fit now?


it doesnt, wont work on a haldex car. we were going to try this route on my TT and nope lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

By nope you mean you've got to run the compress on the Passenger side, correct?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Good to know it doesn't work on a TT, I won't worry about another part making me broke


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Good to know it doesn't work on a TT, I won't worry about another part making me broke


Regrettably, it does. Just not the way pictured above. Comp on passenger side:thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> By nope you mean you've got to run the compress on the Passenger side, correct?


passenger side inlet it will



l88m22vette said:


> Good to know it doesn't work on a TT, I won't worry about another part making me broke


go passenger side inlet you will be ok then.



[email protected] said:


> Regrettably, it does. Just not the way pictured above. Comp on passenger side:thumbup:


what he said lol

Page #13 is mine


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

All is well with the car, it was good seeing all the guys at the shop the other day.
I've been enjoying :laugh::laugh:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

theswoleguy said:


> go passenger side inlet you will be ok then.


That's the plan, gotta relocate the PS pump and coolant ball


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> That's the plan, gotta relocate the PS pump and coolant ball


damn you little annoying things that get in the way... :beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Total convert here, love the bottom mount IC plumbing now. Getting engine bay space back is awesome.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

theswoleguy said:


> damn you little annoying things that get in the way... :beer:


And big things, like a bank roll. One of these job apps has to come to fruition soon, at this point I've sent out so many that the odds as getting into the single digits... :facepalm:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> And big things, like a bank roll. One of these job apps has to come to fruition soon, at this point I've sent out so many that the odds as getting into the single digits... :facepalm:


Dude... You've been saying that for YEARS!! Chicagoland obviously isn't the place for a teaching career. Move east already brother!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> And big things, like a bank roll. One of these job apps has to come to fruition soon, at this point I've sent out so many that the odds as getting into the single digits... :facepalm:





dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Dude... You've been saying that for YEARS!! Chicagoland obviously isn't the place for a teaching career. Move east already brother!


male stripper?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

This.. ladies and gentlemen..is a work of art


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

I want one:thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Do B6 A4s work w/ the T3 Bottom Mounts? or does it have to be a Vband to work?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Only vbanded manis


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Better pic  Still unfinished but you get the idea...


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Better pic  Still unfinished but you get the idea...


can i haz for my car


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ that thing is so clean! i'd like to had one just to mount on the wall in my garage


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ that thing is so clean! i'd like to had one just to mount on the wall in my garage


if it were polished stainless i would totally do that :laugh:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Want. Stainless. Setup.


Arnold, I've tried to paypal twice from my phone this morning and it's not working. When I get home this evening, I'll send money over from my PC.

Unable to do so from the job.


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

I like to much!

V Band exahust manifolds 

I havle ony dp v band hehehe


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

such a beautiful piece. stoked.:beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm at a crossroad right now trying to figure out a fuel system that will support E85. What kind of fuel pumps will fit into Arnold's in-tank system besides the turbine impeller walbros?

What about an A1000?


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

going to be placing a large order with y'all when I'm done working for the summer in august :heart:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Will do. Looking to support up to 750hp with this solution. The Aermotive pumps are turbine impellered and are stock quiet


...



> Ha, that would prob be the inline A1000's and up. This is the 340lph Stealth. Fortunately, I snatched up the last couple that were left in stock but both are spoken for... Should be interesting. I have a couple in some FSI's and they are not audible and doing the job


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Just sayin it now, officially 100% jelly of anyone with a stainless pagparts v-band bottom mount.

Too bad I got a sick deal on my iron v-band manifold and stuff new and unused second hand a while back.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Our FMIC kits for our vbanded turbo kits. Unlike others, we use quality Garrett cores in al of our kits for consistent quality and performance. Quality t-bolt clamps and silicone hoses are all included and complete










As mentioned, the custom intank container can accompany a Walbro 225, 400lph and Aeromotive 340lph. I can see about doing a double pumper as well in these configurations.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^:thumbup:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my... how much is the stainless v-banded manifold? That thing is amazin'.


----------



## [email protected]ts.com (Oct 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh my... how much is the stainless v-banded manifold? That thing is amazin'.


Sorry, the manifold is only provided in kit form. They are not separate items


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbup: awesome stuff. Cant wait to get my intank setup


----------



## Matt1023 (Oct 1, 2007)

Quick question, If we place an order for a vband manifold off the website is it safe to assume we're purchasing the stainless manifold? PM me Arnold for details


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Stainless are not in website yet as far as I am aware


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Dub-Nub said:


> Stainless are not in website yet as far as I am aware


Website hasn't been updated in a few years.


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, the manifold is only provided in kit form. They are not separate items


Is this available now in terms of the V-band 1.8T kits? As in... if I was in a position to order a 1.8T v-band kit, could I simply call you and give my selected options, etc, and still be in the same ballpark cost-wise by having you put down the stainless manifold vs the iron manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Is this available now in terms of the V-band 1.8T kits? As in... if I was in a position to order a 1.8T v-band kit, could I simply call you and give my selected options, etc, and still be in the same ballpark cost-wise by having you put down the stainless manifold vs the iron manifold?


There is a 200 price difference between the ss vbanded kit as opposed to the iron ones. This is not only due to the manifold change but the price increases on Tial components. But there are also internally gated options for ppl that are looking for simpler and very responsive setups which are are also more economical. Lots of choices:thumbup:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

Of course, of course. I would expect a price increase for a piece of art like that regardless.  Good to know it's a currently-available option!

Maybe I'm just not doing my due diligence and searching hard enough, but have you done any v-band treatment for the EFR line?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is a 200 price difference between the ss vbanded kit as opposed to the iron ones. This is not only due to the manifold change but the price increases on Tial components. But there are also internally gated options for ppl that are looking for simpler and very responsive setups which are are also more economical. Lots of choices:thumbup:


I wish I knew this when I ordered my iron v-band kit last summer.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

what you got in the intake manifold dept AL?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt1023 said:


> Quick question, If we place an order for a vband manifold off the website is it safe to assume we're purchasing the stainless manifold? PM me Arnold for details


The old vbanded kits are no longer available so the ss vbanded kits are the only ones available from now on. We will be carrying the T3 kits as our budget line.




[email protected] said:


> Of course, of course. I would expect a price increase for a piece of art like that regardless.  Good to know it's a currently-available option!
> 
> Maybe I'm just not doing my due diligence and searching hard enough, but have you done any v-band treatment for the EFR line?


I have a 6758 that I modified for vbanded. Can do single scroll 70s and 76s with modified housings no problem



formerly silveratljetta said:


> I wish I knew this when I ordered my iron v-band kit last summer.


I would've definitely given you the choice but the only ones on the planet was on a rally vehicle running races in Canada and a local custom B6 project as was posted previously in this thread.




Big_Tom said:


> what you got in the intake manifold dept AL?


Custom as always.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Hai Guize!! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Hola JP


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Sent my 5031e CHRA out today for some much needed TLC. I'm pretty pumped to see how it turns out :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Hai Guize!! :wave:


Hey Fukn guy, long time no see!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

if any of you want to step up to the SS manifold, believe me, people will buy the steel vbanded ones quickly


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> if any of you want to step up to the SS manifold, believe me, people will buy the steel vbanded ones quickly


Only after we pay 700 for a new stainless mani


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Only after we pay 700 for a new stainless mani


My machinist was complaining how hard it was to cut the iron v-band manifold, even more so than cutting a bottom mount T3 pag manifold.

I think the iron units may last us quite some time. It's also much beefier all over compared to the early units which are beefy themselves.


I'd like a stainless v-band mani, but then that means matching stainless turbine housing... another 400$


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

speed51133! said:


> if any of you want to step up to the SS manifold, believe me, people will buy the steel vbanded ones quickly


So these are sold individually?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

VRT said:


> So these are sold individually?


Who are you ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

The manifolds are not sold individually. Theres no individual pricing on them. These manifolds are machined and massaged in an application specific way here in-house. This means that they arent modular. Longitudinal apps and transverse apps are not interchangeable. They are machined also for RHD apps as well.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

I want one of those FMIC to complement my kit. So close I can smell 400whp. I hope the IC gives me the kick I need!!! I hope it gets home soon


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

16plus4v said:


> Who are you ?


Not sure :wave:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Arnold I thought you would sell individually to people who have a vband kit in cast iron?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> Arnold I thought you would sell individually to people who have a vband kit in cast iron?


Yes he will for $700


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> Arnold I thought you would sell individually to people who have a vband kit in cast iron?


Yes. Only to original owners. Requires mani and dp with dump. Modding existing downpipes may be possible


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes. Customer and business loyalty for the win.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

700 PLUS turning in your existing manifold and downpipe?
ouch. i thought they could keep it and re sell it.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

No reason to be salty about paying $700 for a completely new and separate manifold whether you own an old manifold one or not. Do people expect to pay $150 to upgrade to the new stuff? - of course not. This isn't software updates, it's a separate part that's got $$ thousands put into it during R&D and the batch run casting.


I don't see what the need would be to go from Vband cast to Vband stainless. It's splitting hairs, they're both great setups. You're not picking up 50wheel up top going to the SS guy, you're in great shape already.

Let's keep this moving positive.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I don't think that's the case Speed. You'd own you old manifold, it's not a core charge or anything.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

hey man, im not salty at all. just saying its expensive. id just like to score somone's used downpipe


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

No, youre not turning in your existing manifold. That is yours to keep. We are not forcing ppl to upgrade. That is your option. The downpipes aren't interchangable either so that needs to be addressed aas well. This a US made cast partially custom manifold with easily 2hrs of machining and welding time. I dont know what else I can offer to existing customers. Its not like I'm replacing defects.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

i hear ya. seems fair. 

if anyone wants to sell a downpipe for a TT 225...hit me up!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> 700 PLUS turning in your existing manifold and downpipe?
> ouch. i thought they could keep it and re sell it.


:facepalm: lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Our new vbanded Stainless Kit for Transverse applications.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

oh god


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, we do billet upgrades


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

looks awesome above...

do you ever use a 4in intake pipe for the 4in inlet turbos? or do you step the pipe down to 3in at the cobra head??


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> looks awesome above...
> 
> do you ever use a 4in intake pipe for the 4in inlet turbos? or do you step the pipe down to 3in at the cobra head??


Mine is 3 inch intake pipe with a 4-3 reducer at the turbo. Probably depends on turbo/engine configuration as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Its a 3.5" inlet. You'll not really need any bigger then that. If a 4" is needed it can work


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i need this in my life! :sly:

the kit not the billet, id take the billet but dont want to pay the $$ for it... hopefully you host pictures of my kit with said 80mm TB and SEM too


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> i need this in my life! :sly:
> 
> the kit not the billet, id take the billet but dont want to pay the $$ for it... hopefully you host pictures of my kit with said 80mm TB and SEM too


Will do but we talked about your custom inlet/filter mount. Its almost there..


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Will do but we talked about your custom inlet/filter mount. Its almost there..


i forgot! :facepalm: 

whore that out too ic:ic: ic: ic: paparazzi like


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

YeahBuddy


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> YeahBuddy


 Someone has some design talent and skills. Is that you good sir?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm a printer/signmaker first, but I do know my way around a mouse and Illustrator fairly well.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

screwball said:


> I'm a printer/signmaker first, but I do know my way around a mouse and Illustrator fairly well.


 Jelly. I suck at creative artsy things.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I gotta get this thing finished bump....


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

My Pag Parts 50trim kit just turned 2yrs old, so for his Bday I got it a Pag Parts IC kit. Let's take a look. 

The subject: GLI with mods on sig... 









The upgrade: (don't be fooled, that baby w/ 2" piping helped me achieve 363whp with car sucking air from injectors' caps..mega misfire case) 









Trimming the crash bar.. 









Testing... 









Final product... 









Engine bay using TT225 intake mani (still needs to tuck in some hoses)... 









As a bonus...a look at water meth in action (50/50 mix on metal piping). I'm aware I was spraying a whole lot of meth. Already changed nozzle... 









Hoping with this upgrade, added timing, and 26psi achieve 400whp. No logs yet to see improvements, but will post soon.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

pretty good for a 50 trim. How much does he charge for a basic fmic kit these days?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> pretty good for a 50 trim. How much does he charge for a basic fmic kit these days?


 I would inquire directly with arnold. It depends on your application, which side piping, what type DV/BOV you have setup , etc


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks great


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is an Audi TT ss vbanded kit that was just somewhat completed. Next up is for SEM manifold'ed piping. As you can see, it comes w/ an optional filter shield which will be an option with all of our kits along with a slew of options


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> I'm a printer/signmaker first, but I do know my way around a mouse and Illustrator fairly well.


:beer:



gdoggmoney said:


> Jelly. I suck at creative artsy things.


me 2, i still can only draw stick figures :screwy::facepalm:



formerly silveratljetta said:


> pretty good for a 50 trim.


this 



a4e3y5 said:


> My Pag Parts 50trim kit just turned 2yrs old, so for his Bday I got it a Pag Parts IC kit. Let's take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 2" piping as well. also looking to make 400whp with my 50 one day. i wanna try it with intake mani only and rods. i bet that new fmic is awesome compared to ur small core


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Just want to say thanks to Arnold for the kit that arrived @ the shop today for our customers TT. The quality is top notch as usual. The two piece down pipe for the quattro is absolutely a work of art.

Thanks again for full filling the special needs of our customer....( we'll call him budget minded" LOL)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

iTech said:


> Just want to say thanks to Arnold for the kit that arrived @ the shop today for our customers TT. The quality is top notch as usual. The two piece down pipe for the quattro is absolutely a work of art.
> 
> Thanks again for full filling the special needs of our customer....( we'll call him budget minded" LOL)


Love working with you guys. It was my pleasure 

:thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Zing!:wave:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Here is an Audi TT ss vbanded kit that was just somewhat completed. Next up is for SEM manifold'ed piping. As you can see, it comes w/ an optional filter shield which will be an option with all of our kits along with a slew of options


can you post up install pictures of this arnold when you get to that bit.
many thanks


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

badger5 said:


> can you post up install pictures of this arnold when you get to that bit.
> many thanks


ill do a full write up when it leaves this picture and arrives at my door in the next week or so if itll make your dick hard :laugh:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> ill do a full write up when it leaves this picture and arrives at my door in the next week or so if itll make your dick hard :laugh:


Full **** 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Will a Tial MVR have clearance problems on the older T3 manifold?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I doubt it considering it's smaller than the F38s - Those fit no problem.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, I don't know if I should get a flange->vband adapter, or cut a hole and weld a vband on...The adapter is easy, and I don't have to worry about warping because of heat


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I take it you bought used parts and you're trying to fit stuff together? The used stuff I'd bought I sent to Arnold and he threw it all on his jig to make sure it fit. He also did some modifying of the parts I'd sent to him so in my case it was mandatory. It's worth a conversation with him.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

He has answered a ton of my questions, :thumbup::thumbup: for Arnold. Just making sure before I buy :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Full ****
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


touche` sir touche`


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

arnold..is the wastegate being dumped into the intake on that Tt kit???


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> arnold..is the wastegate being dumped into the intake on that Tt kit???


LOL! :laugh: you know it's rereouted to the DP. funny camera angle is what it is


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Bongbong!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ yup need me a set of those bad boys in my block :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> LOL! :laugh: you know it's rereouted to the DP. funny camera angle is what it is


i was gonna say,wtf that is different lol.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i was gonna say,wtf that is different lol.


:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i was gonna say,wtf that is different lol.


EGR valve eat your :heart: out


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Arnold...dynoed the car this weekend and made 398whp/340lb tq @ 24 psi. File was unchanged from lat time, so it is safe to say most of the improvemente was due to the new IC.

Also, Mon bump he he


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

a4e3y5 said:


> Hi Arnold...dynoed the car this weekend and made 398whp/340lb tq @ 24 psi. File was unchanged from lat time, so it is safe to say most of the improvemente was due to the new IC.
> 
> Also, Mon bump he he


Very nice. Ruben. So close to the 400 mark. 1/4 turn on the boost controller


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice. Ruben. So close to the 400 mark. 1/4 turn on the boost controller


Oh, I did that the second I got it out of the dyno! he he he

PS. My friend is very happy too...346whp @ 22psi base file. That billet is insane! Awesome job!!


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

a4e3y5 said:


> Oh, I did that the second I got it out of the dyno! he he he
> 
> PS. My friend is very happy too...346whp @ 22psi base file. That billet is insane! Awesome job!!


lol you billet guys are are making me want one for the 35r lol


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*..*

Lookin goood arnold! your 3076 kits still going strong on my TT 4 years later! :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

giacTT said:


> Lookin goood arnold! your 3076 kits still going strong on my TT 4 years later! :thumbup:


see you've been doing it for a while arnold, and you say my kit was a PITA


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> lol you billet guys are are making me want one for the 35r lol


I hear you, i talked to arnold and ended up changing from the 5857 JB .63 to his Billet 3071R w/Tial .82 housing. It's going to be my daily so it should spool like crazy on the 2.1L 9.5:1 :beer: hopefully it breaks 400AWHP with incredible spool.

all these guys praising that billet setup got the best of me haha


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

@ Lightswitch

I was wondering what one of those would be like with the Tial housing. Don't forget to keep the forum updated on that one


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> @ Lightswitch
> 
> I was wondering what one of those would be like with the Tial housing. Don't forget to keep the forum updated on that one


im getting a vbanded 35R kit, i can only imagine it billet or a GTX35r lol


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

LightSwitch said:


> I hear you, i talked to arnold and ended up changing from the 5857 JB .63 to his Billet 3071R w/Tial .82 housing. It's going to be my daily so it should spool like crazy on the 2.1L 9.5:1 :beer: hopefully it breaks 400AWHP with incredible spool.
> 
> all these guys praising that billet setup got the best of me haha


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> im getting a vbanded 35R kit, i can only imagine it billet or a GTX35r lol


Go billet dude! What's a couple hundred bucks more; in the grand scheme of that money pit you're involved with?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Go billet dude! What's a couple hundred bucks more; in the grand scheme of that money pit you're involved with?


thats what like 700awhp?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> thats what like 700awhp?


I dunno. What was Adam putting down with his 10-1 35r? 550wheel iirc?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> @ Lightswitch
> 
> I was wondering what one of those would be like with the Tial housing. Don't forget to keep the forum updated on that one


My friend has Arnold's 3071 with the Tial housing. So sexy we didn't want to put it in the car he he. It sounds great when spooling, but even better, how great it spools. I envy him big time...even though my 50 did a super job at the dyno as well.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> I dunno. What was Adam putting down with his 10-1 35r? 550wheel iirc?


yea that was 550 on low boost and a cracked housing lol


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

theswoleguy said:


> yea that was 550 on low boost and a cracked housing lol


Amazing how much better spool and where it hits with a not cracked turbine housing, exhaust manifold and other hardware.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Amazing how much better spool and where it hits with a not cracked turbine housing, exhaust manifold and other hardware.


this. exhast leaks pre turbo basically kill my 50 until 5k+. i got them fixed night and day diff :screwy:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> yea that was 550 on low boost and a cracked housing lol


What's he putting down now?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Cracked housing, exhaust leak, boost leak..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha, Cracked one of tial's first vband castings which have since been updated. It cracked almost completely around and was warrantied.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ha, Cracked one of tial's first vband castings which have since been updated. It cracked almost completely around and was warrantied.


Arnold.. do you know what kind of power his setup put dawn after he replaced the Tial housing?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

3071 housing arnold...DDOOO IITTTTT

antisurge 4" inlet, and 2.5" out.....i need it


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ha, Cracked one of tial's first vband castings which have since been updated. It cracked almost completely around and was warrantied.


truth, ya sorry if that sounded like it was directed at you bro. it wasnt, i shouldve specified it was design flaw on Tials part, nothing on Arnold.



Vegeta Gti said:


> 3071 housing arnold...DDOOO IITTTTT
> 
> antisurge 4" inlet, and 2.5" out.....i need it


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> truth, ya sorry if that sounded like it was directed at you bro. it wasnt, i shouldve specified it was design flaw on Tials part, nothing on Arnold.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Oh yah, no worries. I didn't take it that way at all. :thumbup:




Vegeta Gti said:


> 3071 housing arnold...DDOOO IITTTTT
> 
> antisurge 4" inlet, and 2.5" out.....i need it


No more baby housing?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm a whore :facepalm:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Well now you have no excuse to get that project wrapped up :beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

When are we going to see billet wheel upgrades for 3076r???


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> When are we going to see billet wheel upgrades for 3076r???


:thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Very soon, I promise!!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

patiently waiting for my billet 3071r for my FSI.

I think anyone else should cancel their orders so mine shows up sooner. k? thx?


----------



## MikeKondilis (Mar 3, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:ARNOLD @ PAGPARTS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Dont worry loud, its in the work :thumbup:

Nice Mike, looking good so far.

Oldie but a goodie:

03 GTI
2.0L Stroker Custom CP's
Pauter Rods
AGU Big Port Head (same as AEB)
CAT 3653's
SEM Big Port Mani
80mm TB
Pag Parts Vband Mani
GT3582R .63AR (old reliable)
3Bar FPR
Walbro Inline
DevilsOwn Meth Injection
93oct + 2liters toulene
APEXI AVCR
34psi

615whp


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice numbers, aiming for that this summer on your manifold arnold :thumbup:


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

bumping.....just because my car is lonely for some parts. :beer:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

loudgli said:


> ..............
> 
> I think anyone else should cancel their orders so mine shows up *ever*. k? thx?




I fixed it from my point of view LOL


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

bump, what's going on over at the shop?


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

audihere04 said:


> bump, what's going on over at the shop?


 last i spoke to him he was tending to a family matter over the past few weeks. hopefully everything gets sorted out and we hear from him soon


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

audihere04 said:


> bump, what's going on over at the shop?


 just got my kit this week for my 2l fsi. 

main bits


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Looks good man :thumbup: 
Hope to see my stuff done soon . 



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Looks good man :thumbup:
> Hope to see my stuff done soon .
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed:thumbup: 

Is that a billet71 loudgli?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

LightSwitch said:


> Agreed:thumbup:
> 
> Is that a billet71 loudgli?


 Looks like a 3076 compressor housinh


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

loudgli said:


> patiently waiting for my billet 3071r for my FSI.


 .


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

LightSwitch said:


> Agreed:thumbup:
> 
> Is that a billet71 loudgli?


 yep yep. 

stepping up from a internal gate t25 2871. 

hoping that between this and switching from giac to eurodyne I can make 400's on pump.


----------



## David_Tedder (Oct 24, 2005)

this thread is full of so much win :thumbup: 

can't wait to get my kit


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

I :heart: the PAG Parts crew.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Woop!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Been quite busy lately but here's a small glimpse of what we've been up to lately. We are advertisers on this site surprisingly . Again, much apologies on the crappy cell phone pics.

New .72AR vband prototype for GT30 style turbos










Our obligatory exhaust posting. This one is a custom single exhaust to rid the B6 of the stock duals










Garrett cored custom FMIC core waiting to be fitted










Fitted










Beginnings of custom intake mani based on AEB runners, all done in-house










And at the other dark side of the shop. A MK1 Pickup is getting some love with cosmetics and a 20v transplant among many many and many other things...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


screwball said:


> Love it.


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Been quite busy lately but here's a small glimpse of what we've been up to lately. We are advertisers on this site surprisingly . Again, much apologies on the crappy cell phone pics.
> 
> New .72AR vband prototype for GT30 style turbos


oh wow, thats damn nice AL :thumbup:


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

That's some nice work AL! :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

umphufu said:


> oh wow, thats damn nice AL :thumbup:


what is the difference between that and TIAL's housing?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> what is the difference between that and TIAL's housing?


size...this is .72 a/r while tial is .63 and .82 like a more standardized T3 or .64 and .86 like a more standardized t25


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> what is the difference between that and TIAL's housing?


the tials only come in .63 and .82 this is a bastard between the two at a .70

want one for my 35R but would settle for my 35R :laugh: all this crazy work PPT doing crazy ish!


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

theswoleguy said:


> the tials only come in .63 and .82 this is a bastard between the two at a .70
> 
> want one for my 35R but would settle for my 35R :laugh: all this crazy work PPT doing crazy ish!


Get'er done! :laugh:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

oh nice to have options on AR.
AL, what flanges and clamps will yours use?
I kind of get pissed off TIAL MAKES YOU USE thier own flanges and clamps, and then charges you double what normal flanges and clamps cost....

i tried very hard to spec out generic clampco clamps to fit the tial, and was able to find some, but it was very hard to get the clamps on properly in a confined engine bay. The proper tial ones fit much easier....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words

As for the flanges/clamps, it will be a direct swap of the TiAL flanges which are actually the same dimensions as the Garrett vbands which emulate the early HKS stuff


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

too bad precision uses a DIFFERENT setup...

so if these are similar to garrett and hks, are there other options for clamps from garrett?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the clamps and flanges in stock of course. As for Garrett, I have to look through their catalog but have never needed them. As for PTE, I machine out the inlet to accept the tial type flanges but the rear flange is slightly bigger on the PTE casting but will work

You can see the similarities and differences here


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have the clamps and flanges in stock of course. As for Garrett, I have to look through their catalog but have never needed them. As for PTE, I machine out the inlet to accept the tial type flanges but the rear flange is slightly bigger on the PTE casting but will work
> 
> You can see the similarities and differences here


Can you send one to my house? I think I need an up close and personal comparison.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

You know where we are


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I'll trade you a 3 year old female for one of those.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

gdoggmoney said:


> I'll trade you a 3 year old female for one of those.


:laugh: Something about this just dosen't sound right... :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

don't forget those sick ass billet wheels arnold produces!!!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

T-Boy said:


> :laugh: Something about this just dosen't sound right... :laugh:


You are right. Little white girls fetch a premium on the black market.

I'll need a billet wheel for her as well as a housing and a new stainless manifold. :thumbup:


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You know where we are


But shipping is cheaper then gas n tolls. Hehe!


----------



## The*Fall*Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

More beautiful work:beer:
Is this new housing stainless Arnold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yessir. SS


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> don't forget those sick ass billet wheels arnold produces!!!


I want a billet 50 lol :beer:



The*Fall*Guy said:


> More beautiful work:beer:
> Is this new housing stainless Arnold?


YUM ic:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

BTW, serious note, my bottom mount hardware is still going strong. According to the turbosmart gate I have hit some decent EGT's, and nothing has warped that is pagparts. 

Thanks  :thumbup:

I still owe you some, drop me an e-mail when you get time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to Loudgli. Solid results with the help of our SS vbanded Billet 71R kit on 25psi w/m. This is on an FSI BTW.


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> I have the clamps and flanges in stock of course. As for Garrett, I have to look through their catalog but have never needed them. As for PTE, I machine out the inlet to accept the tial type flanges but the rear flange is slightly bigger on the PTE casting but will work
> 
> You can see the similarities and differences here


 which of these has the larger intake? 52mm bore I believe on Tial one..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

The .72ar is a larger housing all around. The throat is identical but the volute was designed to keep velocities up as cross sectionally, its bigger all around. The scroll was designed from the ground up as there are no existing housing w/ this radii. I had to keep it this way for interchangeability


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

So much car porn.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The .72ar is a larger housing all around. The throat is identical but the volute was designed to keep velocities up as cross sectionally, its bigger all around. The scroll was designed from the ground up as there are no existing housing w/ this radii. I had to keep it this way for interchangeability


 Serious question, can you offer these in standard T3 inlet? Look at the hoops we went through for the 3076 housing. I bet they would sell well, especially a good iron to match your manifolds.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> Serious question, can you offer these in standard T3 inlet? Look at the hoops we went through for the 3076 housing. I bet they would sell well, especially a good iron to match your manifolds.


 I'm a vband kinda guy lately but I will have the more standardized housings done sooner or later. SS production is just not for the squeamish :screwy:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm a vband kinda guy lately but I will have the more standardized housings done sooner or later. SS production is just not for the squeamish :screwy:


 I hear you, and I know you spoke of how the SS stuff was a pain even with the manifolds but the results! 

I will have a dyno soon of your bottom mount kit on a 100% stock really high mileage smallport motor with 3651's(had a head done around 100k, now at 192k). I think it is going to be very surprising in a good way. Motor has good leakdown and good cold/hot compression.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I wished i could say bring it down and put it on our MD rollers but over a year and I still cant find the time to set her up. But when when we do, bring it! :thumbup:


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I wished i could say bring it down and put it on our MD rollers but over a year and I still cant find the time to set her up. But when when we do, bring it! :thumbup:


 I can't wait for this! :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I wished i could say bring it down and put it on our MD rollers but over a year and I still cant find the time to set her up. But when when we do, bring it! :thumbup:


 Set it up Arnold, give me and gdog an excuse to come up and visit :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

looks nice as usual man. 
you should update your website! so much stuff not on there!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats to Loudgli. Solid results with the help of our SS vbanded Billet 71R kit on 25psi w/m. This is on an FSI BTW.


 What octane was used in the car if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

93oct and meth


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Al I will call you up either this week or next to order that Walbro 400 pump. Been real busy lately studying for the FL bar exam :banghead:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Uuuuuuup!!


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

was cool to see your shop in person Arnold. Now that nasty PPT .72AR turbine housing have some Norwegian fingerprints all over it  

:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:

hawaii..do it...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey Arnold are there any turbos that fit on the T3 Mani on the B6s? Any of the 28R series?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Unfortunately no. The t3 manifolds are not compact enough J


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Putting icing on the cake of a long term project. Custom intake being finalized. Waiting on TB to finish her off and then IC plumbing










On another subject. New billet 73mm wheels coming early next month


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking good Arnold:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

must have a new wheel!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn! Do Werk son:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

SS Vbanded Bottom Mounted kit with 5558SP and inlet to optional air filter shield.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

What does that shiny intake mani look like Arnold? 


Love the intake set up, maybe I'll pick one up from ya if you can incorporate a MAF into it?


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heading to track tomorrow to put down some times.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck Tony

Val you mean this one?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> SS Vbanded Bottom Mounted kit with 5558SP and inlet to optional air filter shield.


He means this one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I know. Its a modded small port intake that the customer had. Longitudinal love


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yes....now i know i can get an avant for the wife and make it fun

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

another huge shout out to arnold, since he has been a clutch masters dealer for over a decade went to him for my new fx400. 

easy process, fast delivery from ny to hawaii. now, installation.

thanks again arnold!!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> another huge shout out to arnold, since he has been a clutch masters dealer for over a decade went to him for my new fx400.
> 
> easy process, fast delivery from ny to hawaii. now, installation.
> 
> ...


 Arnold is the man, As soon as he gets a new flywheel for me for my FX400 I can get my car back together new crank, dowelpinned for crank gear, welded triggerwheel bolts and dowelpinned flywheel to crank ect... He is gonna make it bulletproof:thumbup:


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

One-Eight GTI said:


> Arnold is the man, As soon as he gets a new flywheel for me for my FX400 I can get my car back together new crank, dowelpinned for crank gear, welded triggerwheel bolts and dowelpinned flywheel to crank ect... He is gonna make it bulletproof:thumbup:


 Make sure that clutch fork is good


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Dub-Nub said:


> Make sure that clutch fork is good


 :laugh: It will be because Arnold is reinforcing my factory fork... At least I should get a nice new Steel cnc'd one from IE for free,(Says Pete) once I get it It will be for sale in the classifieds:thumbup: I'm done with IE, never should of strayed from Arnolds quality products


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

arnold, 
I have one of your t25 bottom mount manifolds. I made an adapter to convert it to vband. 
The bolts keep backing loose, and I have tried expensive thread lock rated to 2000 deg. F. 

I have also tried special locking nuts for aircraft application. 

I think the studs themselves back loose. 

anyways, I am wondering what kind of rod do you use to weld the wastegate flanges to the manifold, as I am going to just weld the adapter on. Many people have many different opinions as what rod is best on cast, but it seems you know what works best for your manifold. 

Thanks! 
BTW, your PM box is full!


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I know. Its a modded small port intake that the customer had. Longitudinal love


 :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

btw, if anyone converting to a ss vband wants to sell a cast iron vband....hit me up (1.8t)


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

What's the warranty on the v-band manifold?


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats to Loudgli. Solid results with the help of our SS vbanded Billet 71R kit on 25psi w/m. This is on an FSI BTW.


Does this car have cams?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Arnold, incase you didnt get my message, taking a brief hiatus from facebook (deactivated), hit me up in PM here or cell... Per the txt Arnold

Optima battery:
Part Number: 35 (8020-164)
RedTop®; Battery; UNBOXED; Group 35; Cold Crank Amps 720; Crank Amps 910; Reserve Capacity 90; Ampere Hour 44; Top Terminal; L-9 5/16 in.; W-6 3/4 in.; H-7 5/8 in.;


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

POW


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Still here :wave:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Still here :wave:


:beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Still here :wave:










































:wave::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i have a transverse project comin gup..how long is the back up on your billet 3071's? message me on FB. i need to ship that box back to you btw... no need refund.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Right around the corner. Shouldnt be too long. Got some unique H-beam rods coming end of Sept also.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

rreeeaaallllyyy. i need to go 2.1l :] but i got a motor that needs full prep for a pafparts SSvband bilet 3071 kit, needs maestro and such as well,etc,etc.

i'll message you
:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> rreeeaaallllyyy. i need to go 2.1l :] but i got a motor that needs full prep for a pafparts SSvband bilet 3071 kit, needs maestro and such as well,etc,etc.
> 
> i'll message you
> :beer::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Arnold,
spoke with you a bunch of times about doing a 3" downpipe on my mk1 tt
wut price point would be looking at?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Right around the "awesome" range, ha.

Bump bump bump!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

1.8tipgls said:


> Arnold,
> spoke with you a bunch of times about doing a 3" downpipe on my mk1 tt
> wut price point would be looking at?


Sorry been busy. You got a message :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

any word on that mkiv fuel pump and such for my buddy? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I'll ship it first thing monday :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you rule!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Having to replace my monitor on the machine blows :thumbdown:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

poop, get something baller..large screen LED?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Old school monochrome and board was ripped out for new school LCD.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

We just had to spend a bunch of $$ upgrading to new software on our CNC here when the old PC that drove it died out of left field. Never fun stuff.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

screwball said:


> We just had to spend a bunch of $$ upgrading to new software on our CNC here when the old PC that drove it died out of left field. Never fun stuff.


The it guy in me says, backups?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Last back up was 3 months ago, I was overdue to pull files off though. Losing the files wasn't a big deal as much as it was just a major pain in the ass to pay to upgrade everything to run on a newer PC. The router uses serial interfaces and usb/serial cables weren't supported without shelling out for the latest software upgrade. My shop is on it's last leg so it was just a pain in the balls to upgrade for 4 to 5 months of work before they liquidate or transition to sell.


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

trapped 120mph last night at the track thanks to arnolds billet 3071.

full weight 4dr mk5.

:thumbup:


----------



## toby lawrence (Dec 12, 2011)

screwball said:


> Last back up was 3 months ago, I was overdue to pull files off though. Losing the files wasn't a big deal as much as it was just a major pain in the ass to pay to upgrade everything to run on a newer PC. The router uses serial interfaces and usb/serial cables weren't supported without shelling out for the latest software upgrade. My shop is on it's last leg so it was just a pain in the balls to upgrade for 4 to 5 months of work before they liquidate or transition to sell.


Dang, sucks. :thumbdown: :beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

120 is movin!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

loudgli said:


> trapped 120mph last night at the track thanks to arnolds billet 3071.
> 
> full weight 4dr mk5.
> 
> :thumbup:


nice!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy crap!


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Holy crap!


haha its fun. doesn't do much at the track ET wise but puts on a good show on the freeway. my buddies bolt on C5 gets walked pretty hard. Im pretty sure the car has a little more mph in it but I cant get the power down even with drag radials. 1st gear I short shift early because of no traction and a bit of trans lockout. 2nd spins just at the top so I have to pedal it a little going into 3rd. I want to be able to flat foot shift into 3rd and 4th but just dont have the traction for it yet.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

loudgli said:


> haha its fun. doesn't do much at the track ET wise but puts on a good show on the freeway. my buddies bolt on C5 gets walked pretty hard. Im pretty sure the car has a little more mph in it but I cant get the power down even with drag radials. 1st gear I short shift early because of no traction and a bit of trans lockout. 2nd spins just at the top so I have to pedal it a little going into 3rd. I want to be able to flat foot shift into 3rd and 4th but just dont have the traction for it yet.


boost controller with a switch run lower boost in first and hit it going to second... my profec once dialed in is a lovely piece actually


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

loudgli said:


> haha its fun. doesn't do much at the track ET wise but puts on a good show on the freeway. my buddies bolt on C5 gets walked pretty hard. Im pretty sure the car has a little more mph in it but I cant get the power down even with drag radials. 1st gear I short shift early because of no traction and a bit of trans lockout. 2nd spins just at the top so I have to pedal it a little going into 3rd. I want to be able to flat foot shift into 3rd and 4th but just dont have the traction for it yet.


Meh.. its wrong wheel drive, so ET can't be used to determine schit IMO.

Your trap speed tells us that sucker is indeed putting down big boy power.

Gongratulations:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

theswoleguy said:


> boost controller with a switch run lower boost in first and hit it going to second... my profec once dialed in is a lovely piece actually


Yeah I have a eboost2 on the car. Used a small micro switch on the trans to activate during 1st gear. Works pretty good on the street. Would just need more passes to get it dialed in at the track. 



*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Meh.. its wrong wheel drive, so ET can't be used to determine schit IMO.
> 
> Your trap speed tells us that sucker is indeed putting down big boy power.
> 
> Gongratulations:thumbup::thumbup:


no I agree. I enjoy the drag strip but Im not gonna be that guy thats gonna try to go into the 11's to prove my cars worth.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree, i will lay sick trap speed, but ET's will be low due to power-to-weight and lack of grip out fo the hole to the 1/8th lol


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i agree, i will lay sick trap speed, but ET's will be low due to power-to-weight and lack of grip out fo the hole to the 1/8th lol


Haha! Based on the vids I've seen; your car likely does a burnout through 3 1/2 gears Chris


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i agree, i will lay sick trap speed, but ET's will be low due to power-to-weight and lack of grip out fo the hole to the 1/8th lol


I trapped identical 1/8 mile MPH as my last setup which made 125 less whp. :banghead: stupid cars.. haha I can do better just need more passes but hate the wear and tear at the same time.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Haha! Based on the vids I've seen; your car likely does a burnout through 3 1/2 gears Chris


he's breaking loose in 5th


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i was roasting fourth so bad i am currently running 17 psi. still breast my buddies 450awhp sti though lol. that billet wheel is a game changer. 

i can spin fifth if the tires are cold and I'm running 25 psi

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i was roasting fourth so bad i am currently running 17 psi. still breast my buddies 450awhp sti though lol. that billet wheel is a game changer.
> 
> i can spin fifth if the tires are cold and I'm running 25 psi
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yes, that's what i was insinuating.

still blow the doors off most cars

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow,that car sounds super duper fast,why don't you post a dyno sheet so we all can see how much HP it really makes!! That would be just awesome!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

o hai!!!


need a doasge of drama i see:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this is before meth and before arnolds billet wheel. on pump, no additives,etc. @26psi. didn't take to 8k, but then again still power being made after 7k, operator just didn't do it. there were no fans on the car either. which is lame but meh. still made power.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Are Hawaii dyno's like Florida dyno's?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

they seen to be on a decline. not worried about it anymore.

if gulfstream hit 486 with meth and billet, i should be there easily since i have cams and large port.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

*+NEIL*+DIAMOND*+ said:


> Are Hawaii dyno's like Florida dyno's?


h8r


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> they seen to be on a decline. not worried about it anymore.
> 
> if gulfstream hit 486 with meth and billet, i should be there easily since i have cams and large port.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


I was kidding mang




Big_Tom said:


> h8r


:heart:


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

I will be the first to say that looks pretty damn good! Now that you have FINALLY posted a damn dyno sheet!
Where did you get this done? Rads? I can see where you could spin it up in a lightweight car like yours,and you are making all that power under 7K=good job! I'm impressed:beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah man, you know it is when you has the coraddo. spool, spin, lift off. this was rads. 

probably another 45 in their with the meth and billet wheel. but I'm going vipec next year. i miss stand alone

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol, wtf!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

any luck on fixing those monitors for the CNC machine arnold? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

yessir. very shortly. your long manifold and porting it will need to be addressed shortly


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

No DSMICs for me..  

yet...


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> this is before meth and before arnolds billet wheel. on pump, no additives,etc. @26psi. didn't take to 8k, but then again still power being made after 7k, operator just didn't do it. there were no fans on the car either. which is lame but meh. still made power.


 I need cams.... bad


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yup, just think, my rev limit is 8300, def making power to redline with billet wheel and meth

you would gain a fatty midrange and crazy top end

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ...your long manifold and porting it will need to be addressed shortly


ummm wut lol :sly: :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> ummm wut lol :sly: :screwy:


Prob not my finest hour :screwy:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:what:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Just multitasking that day... Didnt realize what I typed as a response 

Meant to say, 'the manifold is too long for anything I have laying around to fixture so waiting on materials for setup so it will be done shortly'


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just multitasking that day... Didnt realize what I typed as a response
> 
> Meant to say, 'the manifold is too long for anything I have laying around to fixture so waiting on materials for setup so it will be done shortly'


:beer:opcorn:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

instead of drunk text, im going to call that a welding high


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

wahoo almost here... 30lbs of PPT stuff arrives tomorrow  package numero dos :laugh:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That's the second best feeling to turning the car over and it purrs once the stuff is all on...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> wahoo almost here... 30lbs of PPT stuff arrives tomorrow  package numero dos :laugh:


I can't wait for Arnold to finish my stuff this week :thumbup:


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I can't wait for Arnold to finish my stuff this week :thumbup:


Why? You're gonna get owned when we run again.... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

schwartzmagic said:


> Why? You're gonna get owned when we run again....
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


lmao I got that Kopplin neverfail tune didn't you hear?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> That's the second best feeling to turning the car over and it purrs once the stuff is all on...


i have 3652s and twin disk it wont really pure, more sounds like marbles in a paint can



formerly silveratljetta said:


> I can't wait for Arnold to finish my stuff this week :thumbup:


he still has my sem he is porting the runners to big port for me and taking the throttle body adapter to 80mm



schwartzmagic said:


> Why? You're gonna get owned when we run again....
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


i got 8k lbs and 60psi that says i want in on this



formerly silveratljetta said:


> lmao I got that Kopplin neverfail tune didn't you hear?


pffft diode mod and GIAC X+ is where its at!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

theswoleguy said:


> i have 3652s and twin disk it wont really pure, more sounds like marbles in a paint can


Or as vegetagti told me "sounds like you have rod knock" :laugh:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

schwartzmagic said:


> Or as vegetagti told me "sounds like you have rod knock" :laugh:


lol yea exactly

box just arrived at work... i have a turbo sitting on my desk people are coming by going WTF and pointing :laugh: havent had a chance to go through it yet bc well its quiet here and this packaging is LOUD lol. hopefully its all in here minus the manifold and catted downpipe. Would like to plumb the piping, install the manifold, turbo and supply lines. but till i go to lunch or go home i cant go through the box.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> lmao I got that Kopplin neverfail tune didn't you hear?


:thumbup:


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone from pagparts care to respond to my email? :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Our internet just came back on. We are in a commercial area with very old wiring which is only serviced by Verizon. Can you send it again?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

SS Vbanded kit, 6262/82, 30psi E85, 3658's, CAT Golds, ST valves, 2.0L Stroker, Stock AEB intake mani and TB courtesy of Edge Motors

Camshaft clearancing issues with solid shimmed lifters which is effecting cam timing. Pulls 9+ degs of timing through much of the powerband. Only until around 8k, however, as it stops registering pull... you can see the power and torque ramp up a bit. More to come on this one I'm sure...

This is a B6 Audi A4Q and this is AWHP


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

dude... TTq kit install can eat a fat one! you never lied


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> dude... TTq kit install can eat a fat one! you never lied


It is rather crowded back there


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

man that stock intake is destroying this set up potential


hey arnold - you got email, hit me back :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

18T_BT said:


> man that stock intake is destroying this set up potential
> 
> 
> hey arnold - you got email, hit me back :thumbup:


Along with the 10-11 degs of overall timing he's holding until around 8k, which spikes to 18degs which is requested


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

what is the comparison of that turbo compared to mine arnold? I think i shouldve had you do a billet/gtx wheel but im not take that **** back apart now...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> what is the comparison of that turbo compared to mine arnold? I think i shouldve had you do a billet/gtx wheel but im not take that **** back apart now...


Its would be very similar if you upgrade your comp wheel :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> hey arnold - you got email, hit me back :thumbup:


 hit me up today please


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> SS Vbanded kit, 6262/82, 30psi E85, 3658's, CAT Golds, ST valves, 2.0L Stroker, Stock AEB intake mani and TB courtesy of Edge Motors
> 
> Camshaft clearancing issues with solid shimmed lifters which is effecting cam timing. Pulls 9+ degs of timing through much of the powerband. Only until around 8k, however, as it stops registering pull... you can see the power and torque ramp up a bit. More to come on this one I'm sure...
> 
> This is a B6 Audi A4Q and this is AWHP


Who in there right mind runs a stock IM and TB on this insane setup:screwy:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ This lol. I'm sure thats raping his peak HP output at this point :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Pisko said:


> Who in there right mind runs a stock IM and TB on this insane setup:screwy:


A guy anxious to get on the dyno


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

still killing it!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

1.8t67 said:


> still killing it!


WOW  where have you been Jason?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

man this has me hopeful though, cant wait to get my SEM and 80mm on the TT. mines still stock manifold but the cars not even cranked yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Couple of new developments. Our new 71-BB wheel totally redesigned from ground up:










and introducing the new Brute HX Con Rod. Unique big end and re-engineered beam dimensions designed to withstand conditions that would make a lesser rod cave


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer::beer::beer:ic:


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Do tell us the story on the new 71-BB wheel. 

Faster spoolup? Higher boost pressures? Increased flow/min? Will it work well on the 28 series?

Go ahead, make me want one


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

can we do trade in for the newer model????!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Atomic Ed said:


> Do tell us the story on the new 71-BB wheel.
> 
> Faster spoolup? Higher boost pressures? Increased flow/min? Will it work well on the 28 series?
> 
> Go ahead, make me want one


Well, I can wax technical about fin pitch and hub profiling and the subtleties that will make/break if done wrong. How one keeps trim the same while opening up an already good design on an impeller wheel is indeed somewhat of a black art in alot of ways so I'm going to allow the wheel to speak for itself so stay tuned ...



Vegeta Gti said:


> can we do trade in for the newer model????!!!


trade ins on comp wheels? You know better then that  PM me...


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I can wax technical about fin pitch and hub profiling and the subtleties that will make/break if done wrong. How one keeps trim the same while opening up an already good design on an impeller wheel is indeed somewhat of a black art in alot of ways so I'm going to allow the wheel to speak for itself so stay tuned ...


I'll be waiting for the wax and tune


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

damnit arnold i need upgrades for mine  how about that .70 housing for the 35r  gtx wheel with the sem. i want like 600


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm sold, if this is better than the previous wheel...then it is just amazing beyond words.

the old wheel just start working soo low in the rpms and it will push air past redline....fuk yes another win from Arnold:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i'm sold, if this is better than the previous wheel...then it is just amazing beyond words.
> 
> the old wheel just start working soo low in the rpms and it will push air past redline....fuk yes another win from Arnold:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:


:laugh::beer: So whens this new billet wheel and a IE intake mani going to show up on your car?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

does the compressor housing need machining or swapping for the wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

It does not as I kept the trims on the wheels the same. Wheel trim on the 71mm wheel is perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> damnit arnold i need upgrades for mine  how about that .70 housing for the 35r  gtx wheel with the sem. i want like 600


I dont doubt that when all is said and done, you'll not have a problem getting in that neighborhood. But when you start approaching those numbers J and you need more, we can talk about wheel upgrades


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Al,

As you play withi your new billit 71 wheel, how about hooking it up to a 28r series hotside. I'm wondering if the new billet wheel would be too much for a T25/28r hotside, even with an anti-surge compressor housing. My gut tells me it's going to spool too slow to work well as a daily driver. 

But, if the new wheel has the extended range that I think it does, it might make a great 28"71" for a 2.0 or 2.1 stroker.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Atomic Ed said:


> Al,
> 
> As you play withi your new billit 71 wheel, how about hooking it up to a 28r series hotside. I'm wondering if the new billet wheel would be too much for a T25/28r hotside, even with an anti-surge compressor housing. My gut tells me it's going to spool too slow to work well as a daily driver.
> 
> But, if the new wheel has the extended range that I think it does, it might make a great 28"71" for a 2.0 or 2.1 stroker.


For a 28R, probably. For an RS w/ NS111 wheel, its great. I will have one on an FSI next week that, unfortunately, has an APR 2871R kit


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> For a 28R, probably. For an RS w/ NS111 wheel, its great. I will have one on an FSI next week that, unfortunately, has an APR 2871R kit


Any way to measure for/distinguish an NS111 wheel?

I would love to see the results of that FSI setup your doing next week.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> :laugh::beer: So whens this new billet wheel and a IE intake mani going to show up on your car?


in time...if all goes correctly and work stays picked up..by xmas i'll have both. but i'm not promising anything


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> in time...if all goes correctly and work stays picked up..by xmas i'll have both. but i'm not promising anything


:beer: you are trying to touch 500whp aren't you :sly:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i'm close, why not, good round number. next year is massive body work....and discplacement :]


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Atomic Ed said:


> Any way to measure for/distinguish an NS111 wheel?


OK, did some researching. I have a GT2871, and from what I found, the GT2871 has a NS111 turbine side wheel. So to identify one, I just need to go look at mine, correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

The NS111's came in the GT2860RS, GT2871R's and GT2876R's only.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Perfect! 

Looking forward on the results next week on the FSI/APR conversion. I suspect I'll give the new 71 billet wheel a shot also.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Nothing yet on the billet information but on a side note, congrats to the Todd Pavics and the Lugnut crew on the [email protected] pass at Mir. Todd is running our Brute Rods with custom Wiseco 2.0L piston set


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

nice **** moves out!!!

arnold can you do me a favor, you know the 14 pin connector at the battery tray, i know you have a TT like mine, can you tell me the wires and pins on the engine side of the harness, i crushed mine and have a replacement clip but cannot find a pinout diagram. Or just take two good pictures and text/email them to me (one of the even number pins and one of the odd number pins). Engine side of the harness not ecu side


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

no problemo josh :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> no problemo josh :thumbup:


thanks man i get this all sorted out maybe i can get her to crank...


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Al. 

Looking forward to billet 71 results! I'm intrested in the spoolup as much as the hp/tq gains. Your ATP test mule is somewhat close to what I'll be running for a daily driver. A quicker spoolup relative to a out-of the-box GT2871r would be icing on the cake!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Custom intake mani for a local B6 with 80mm TB. SS vbanded 6235R setup...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :beer:


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Custom intake mani for a local B6 with 80mm TB. SS vbanded 6235R setup...


Sick!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


>


:thumbup: 3.5" doesnt sound too bad


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup: 3.5" doesnt sound too bad


That muffler definitely took away some of the raspiness of an open downpipe setup


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

any luck on that pin out for me arnold?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

what bov is on this car?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

badger5 said:


> what bov is on this car?


Looks like a Tial Q....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing yet on the billet information but on a side note, congrats to the Todd Pavics and the Lugnut crew on the [email protected] pass at Mir. Todd is running our Brute Rods with custom Wiseco 2.0L piston set


Arnold is this his new set up because I could have sworn he was still 1.8l before.


----------



## [email protected]om (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, thats what he's been running for the past few events


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That car moves out, it had a new personal best at Fall Nats.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Any word on the outcome of the billet 71 wheel on the ATP setup? How's the power and spool?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Owner had to reschedule as things have come up. It's an apr setup on an fsi. As our schedule opens up, I will have some data for everyone soon


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

must have new billet wheel!!!!!:wave:


got the drop in tank section and pump from arnold for a MKIv. beautful fkn piece, so easy to install and free'd up power and safety to not run dry!! 

A is the effin man:beer::beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> must have new billet wheel!!!!!:wave:
> 
> 
> got the drop in tank section and pump from arnold for a MKIv. beautful fkn piece, so easy to install and free'd up power and safety to not run dry!!
> ...


Vegeta, you didn'ty by any chance take any pics did you??? I'm sure yours would be different than the MKIV but I still like pics:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

oh no, it was a MKIV unit..i don't need any of that stuff. i have the pump everyone wants in my car. my car came(based on VIN split) with a 255lph pump from the factory:beer:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Vegeta Gti said:


> oh no, it was a MKIV unit..i don't need any of that stuff. i have the pump everyone wants in my car. my car came(based on VIN split) with a 255lph pump from the factory:beer:


Now that I look you did say MKIV, sometimes Tapatalk screws things up so just making sure.... When my factory pump fails someday I'll be stepping up to Arnolds Intank solution:thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer::beer::beer:


:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Vegeta Gti said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Owner had to reschedule as things have come up. It's an apr setup on an fsi. As our schedule opens up, I will have some data for everyone soon


With my crazy Work load this being my busy season and my buddy sch which is my ride home. I'm gonna yet hard to get there very soon. I will Call you this week :banghead:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Glad it went in your car ^^^^

Cheers PAG :thumbup:


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Custom intake mani for a local B6 with 80mm TB. SS vbanded 6235R setup...


WOW Arnold, I envy whoever you made that manifold for, That's a real MAN's setup right there, I'm sure the dude got plenty of hair on his chest :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Razors and shaving cream come with every unit :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Razors and shaving cream come with every unit :thumbup:


:laugh::beer:ic:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

I hope your shop is ok


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

may take an NY vacation next year, will def stop by

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Shop is ok. Dodged a bullet . Thanks for asking.

Vacationing in NYC? Isn't that an oxymoron? Bring your appetite :thumbup:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Shop is ok. Dodged a bullet . Thanks for asking.
> 
> Vacationing in NYC? Isn't that an oxymoron? Bring your appetite :thumbup:


Thanks to Alen and your smart thinking keeping my car safe 6 feet up on the lift just in case as you work on my upgrades and maintance Be safe Bob G :thumbup:


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

Al your inbox is full. Had a question for you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Fixed




rracerguy717 said:


> Thanks to Alen and your smart thinking keeping my car safe 6 feet up on the lift just in case as you work on my upgrades and maintance Be safe Bob G :thumbup:


Luckily, not a drop entered the shop :thumbup:


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Shop is ok. Dodged a bullet . Thanks for asking.


:thumbup:


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Shop is ok. Dodged a bullet . Thanks for asking.
> 
> Vacationing in NYC? Isn't that an oxymoron? Bring your appetite :thumbup:


good thing about the shop, but what about your house?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

boosted b5 said:


> good thing about the shop, but what about your house?


2 ft of water in the lower floor and power is out :thumbdown:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> 2 ft of water in the lower floor and power is out :thumbdown:


Let me know when you get everything sorted with your insurance company. Id be happy to cruise up with the guys, and save you a few stacks on repairs.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol, wife didn't really see the mainland until i made her drive cross country with me when i built my car and had to get it to the west coast to ship it.

she wants to see new York, and we well def be hungry.

glad the shop is ok, bummer about the home. flood insurance? our is your home insurance one of those bastard who stopped offering it?

we had a Nice tsunami scare last Saturday lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Let me know when you get everything sorted with your insurance company. Id be happy to cruise up with the guys, and save you a few stacks on repairs.


:thumbup:



Vegeta Gti said:


> lol, wife didn't really see the mainland until i made her drive cross country with me when i built my car and had to get it to the west coast to ship it.
> 
> she wants to see new York, and we well def be hungry.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I read on BJPenn.com


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Home... sucks... shop.... awesome luck.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

gdoggmoney said:


> Home... sucks... shop.... awesome luck.


yeaaaa, thats usually how it works...


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

My house got clobbered. We thought we didn't get water at work, but a water main popped and soaked pallets and pallets of corrugated card board. Nightmare city over here once corrugated gets a little wet it just wicks right through the rest.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

We were spared down here -- barely. Considering how close you guys are (screwball/Arnold)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Sucks to hear john. I am not going to complain about a little power outage and some water, where my immediate problem is milking an 1/8 tank of gas.

As for you gary, you of all ppl needed a stroke of luck at one point or another


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sucks to hear john. I am not going to complain about a little power outage and some water, where my immediate problem is milking an 1/8 tank of gas.
> 
> As for you gary, you of all ppl needed a stroke of luck at one point or another


Thanks lol. Did I mention how bad concussions suck and that I am getting some sort of disability that covers this stuff ASAP just in case? First week back at work I said if this keeps up I have to quit my job and deliver pizzas or do something that is not coding/tech work as my brain is now dumb. 

Fortunately 1 month later this is all gone but a few symptoms here or there. SCARY, especially when I have to provide for a child with a life threatening illness. 

My wife may have permanent damage, and have to sue the other parties insurance for some cash because she has major neck/back/wrist problems from the being rear ended at 50. Little cancery is still ok so is the boy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Atomic Ed said:


> Any word on the outcome of the billet 71 wheel on the ATP setup? How's the power and spool?


Not apples to apples comparison, but i'll have a spool log for you. Dyno still isnt set up so that will have to wait...


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Al. I know you've had your hands full with the recovery from Sandy and all. 

I'm still considering this wheel for my 2871 if the spoolup is good. But I've got plenty of time to figure this out. No real hurry other than I very curious and appreciate seeing new products like this come to the market


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to 3071R-WG and USP Motorsports on their [email protected] pass on our 4yr old 6057 vband kit :beer::beer:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Congrats to 3071R-WG and USP Motorsports on their [email protected] pass on our 4yr old 6057 vband kit :beer::beer:


I'm pretty sure he is on a 6262 nowadays


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> I'm pretty sure he is on a 6262 nowadays


Nope 6057


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Arnold is correct, still the same 7 blade 6057 .64 I got from him back in early 2009. Turbo as well as his kit has been amazing! Quality is second to none! I think the turbo has a little more in it too, so I am going to hit the dyno again soon and try to get close to 700. Would love to hit 10.20-10-30s on the same setup!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

3071R-GLI said:


> Arnold is correct, still the same 7 blade 6057 .64 I got from him back in early 2009. Turbo as well as his kit has been amazing! Quality is second to none! I think the turbo has a little more in it too, so I am going to hit the dyno again soon and try to get close to 700. Would love to hit 10.20-10-30s on the same setup!


So what transmission/axles/clutch are handling this power? Feel free to PM


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> So what transmission/axles/clutch are handling this power? Feel free to PM


Axles are from Raxle, Clutch is a ClutchMasters twin disc, and its a stock O2m 6 speed (with LSD)


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice job Nick! :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

he may have been talking to either of us, regardless. my car has been running and making power for 5 years....his still on immobile correct?

this is how it feels to get what you give. don't be offended, you reap what you sow...bro:wave::heart:

and 3071 was doing it way before that lol long proving the quality of PPT parts and showing that effort and dedication pay off over BS'n on everyone else.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

** Cleaned


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

3071R-GLI said:


> Axles are from Raxle, Clutch is a ClutchMasters twin disc, and its a stock O2m 6 speed (with LSD)



Dang, that's a healthy 02M? Anything done to it internally or all stock beside the Peloquin?
Also, how laggy is that turbo on the street? Got any vids?


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

18T_BT said:


> Dang, that's a healthy 02M? Anything done to it internally or all stock beside the Peloquin?
> Also, how laggy is that turbo on the street? Got any vids?


O2m is all stock except for the Peloquin diff. As far as stock transmissions go, O2m's are really strong, much stronger then the o2a/J ect.. The gears are a little shorter then I would like (I actually hit the limiter at 8600 RPM before the end of the track on the [email protected] pass, so we had to raise it) but aside from that it shifts great. I am sure the stock gears have their limit, but so far still holding on.

Turbo is pretty laggy, especially with the cams.. ~ 20 psi by 4800 or so. I use it mainly for the track now adays so it works well :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

swap in a 6 speed MKV TDI gears set, or a final drive from the 24v or R32 02M..**** use the vr 02m, just switch the bell housing i believe.


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> swap in a 6 speed MKV TDI gears set, or a final drive from the 24v or R32 02M..**** use the vr 02m, just switch the bell housing i believe.


I have thought about it, but the gearing/FD from the 24V and R32 O2m's are actually a little shorter then my GLI's (FZQ) O2m You are right about the TDI 02M gears especially the DRP and DRW versions being longer. I am just not sure how well they would work down the track.. maybe too long, and rev drop after each shift seems ~300-400 rpm more then my current 02m. I may just deal with the short gearing and make it up with RPM. 9K on a 24.5 should be good for ~145 mph. :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

keep your final drive then

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

i believe the DRW is like the longest of TDI gear boxes and the one more exceptable from my reading is the ERF box.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Arnold! It is Alive 










how is the sem porting coming along?


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Xmas bump! 

deAr Santa, 
I has been a gud boi this year. I sent mY leter 2 weks ago Asking for a 5130. dId you rid iT? I waS tinking I could Have erly deLivery cuZ i beehave gooD and you dont has to cary meny Toys on the 24. please, please please. i wiLL live you xtra cokies and miLk for you anD the rendears. I neeD new bloKs for my leGo gli. 

lOve you, 
a4e3y5 

PS. love you!:snowcool:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

a4e3y5 said:


> Xmas bump!
> 
> deAr Santa,
> I has been a gud boi this year. I sent mY leter 2 weks ago Asking for a 5130. dId you rid iT? I waS tinking I could Have erly deLivery cuZ i beehave gooD and you dont has to cary meny Toys on the 24. please, please please. i wiLL live you xtra cokies and miLk for you anD the rendears. I neeD new bloKs for my leGo gli.
> ...


 :laugh::beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

may have to stop buy with the new purchase about a DP and maybe some stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

a4e3y5 said:


> Xmas bump!
> 
> deAr Santa,
> I has been a gud boi this year. I sent mY leter 2 weks ago Asking for a 5130. dId you rid iT? I waS tinking I could Have erly deLivery cuZ i beehave gooD and you dont has to cary meny Toys on the 24. please, please please. i wiLL live you xtra cokies and miLk for you anD the rendears. I neeD new bloKs for my leGo gli.
> ...


 LOL. Very shortly. X-mas is coming early for you  



1.8tipgls said:


> may have to stop buy with the new purchase about a DP and maybe some stuff


 Dont see too many of those but oddly, that is the first bottom mount turbo kit that I did some 7 or so years ago on a Brazilian S3


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

How'd you get an 8L A3 in New York?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> How'd you get an 8L A3 in New York?


 Its an s3. But yea pretty much the same thing. 
It was some risks but it came from colorado


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

1.8tipgls said:


> Its an s3. But yea pretty much the same thing.
> It was some risks but it came from colorado


 I'm still


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry S3 :thumbup: Still want details


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Ya, that's rare. I believe Audi sold the A3's in Brazil until 2006 - but how did the guy you bought it from get it? Euro parts import? 

*Edit:* Wait a minute… if this is top secret information and you'd have to kill us all if you told us… well then never mind


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Was that the one on bring a trailer? If not there was a guy in Colorado who had one of those, and an actual RS4.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> Ya, that's rare. I believe Audi sold the A3's in Brazil until 2006 - but how did the guy you bought it from get it? Euro parts import?
> 
> *Edit:* Wait a minute… if this is top secret information and you'd have to kill us all if you told us… well then never mind


 he didnt really want to tell me, just said has a US issued colorado title and that was really all i needed so i didnt ask much questions 



gdoggmoney said:


> Was that the one on bring a trailer? If not there was a guy in Colorado who had one of those, and an actual RS4.


 yes it is, and yea hes imported a bunch of nice cars


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hope you don't get caught. Or get drunk and wreck into other peoples property.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Hope you don't get caught. Or get drunk and wreck into other peoples property.


dont get caught with wut??

its legit, registered and insured in the state of New York
nothing to get caught with


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

there must have been some shennanagains with the vin....

thats what i believe he is referring to with "get caught"

if you do crash, even a minor fender bender and try to have repair work paid for by insurance...you will begin to see what he is talking about.

the repair place and the insurance adjuster will quickly realize that either the vin is incorrect for the car, or that parts are not available in the USA....

i mean the bottom line is you can not just bring cars from south america and europe and title/insure them without either jumping through all sorts of hoops, or breaking the law.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

u guys have no idea what you are talking about

the vin is legit
it runs in carfax and any other vin reader

and it has geice insurance, and they know the car wasnt sold here and it was imported, i told them all about it

it is not illegal to import cars
they have to go through customs, go through the safety inspection, and the emmisions inspection

its all legit
no worries about getting caught with anything as it is all legit and legal

and yes of course getting body parts will be a little hard but have that all figured out already

no worries :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> i mean the bottom line is you can not just bring cars from south america and europe and title/insure them without either jumping through all sorts of hoops, or breaking the law.


So how do military personnel bring them over and then easily re-sell them to others?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

depends on the state... for virginia it only gets you around ONE of the forms, you still need (at least how I read it you still need it all)
•Department of Transportation NHTSA HS-7 Declaration 
•Original Bond Release Letter (if applicable) from US Department of Transportation National Highway Traffic Safety Administration 
•The Manufacturer's Confirmation Letter (if applicable) or Environmental Protection Agency Form 3520-1 
•Any additional requirements specified on the NHTSA HS-7 Declaration form 
___________________________________________________________________________

Titling an Imported Vehicle in Virginia

An imported vehicle is any vehicle (including motorcycles) brought into the United States from any foreign country (including Canadian vehicles and US manufactured vehicles that are manufactured for export and subsequently imported). These vehicles may or may not meet the National Traffic and Motor Vehicle Safety Act and the policies and regulations adopted as a result of this Act.

Motor vehicles manufactured less than 25 or more model years ago are subject to the federal motor vehicle safety requirements and cannot be titled or registered in Virginia without proof of conformity with the federal motor vehicle safety requirements.

DMV will only issue a certificate of title or a vehicle registration for an imported vehicle when the applicant submits proof that the vehicle complies with federal motor vehicle safety requirements. If the vehicle is exempt from the federal motor vehicle safety requirement, the vehicle may be registered only for a specified period.

1.Present the following documents
•Application for Certificate of Title and Registration (VSA 17A) 
•Proof of address 
•Authentic source of ownership document 
•English translations for all documents written exclusively in a foreign language 
•At least one of the following United States Customs Service forms with a customs release: 


◦Customs and Border Protection Form 7501 
◦Customs and Border Protection Form 368 
◦Customs and Border Protection Form 3311 
◦Customs and Border Protection Form 6059B 
◦Customs and Border Protection Form 7523 
◦Customs and Border Protection Form 3461

•Department of Transportation NHTSA HS-7 Declaration (Importation of Motor Vehicles and Motor Vehicle Equipment Subject to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety, Bumper and Theft Prevention Standards) if applicable 
•Original Bond Release Letter (if applicable) from US Department of Transportation National Highway Traffic Safety Administration 
•The Manufacturer's Confirmation Letter (if applicable) or Environmental Protection Agency Form 3520-1 
•Any additional requirements specified on the NHTSA HS-7 Declaration form 

NOTE FOR MILITARY PESONNEL: 
•Military personnel or U.S. residents returning from a foreign country may present Customs Customs and Border Protection Form (CBP) 3299, Declaration for Title Entry of Unaccompanied Articles (CBP 3299) with an electronic Customs stamp in lieu of CF7501. Customs and Border Protection Form 3299 is used only when the vehicle has been titled in the US, exported, and subsequently imported. There is no need to submit the HS-7. The vehicle make and identification number (VIN) must be specified on the CBP 3299 
•Foreign military personnel stationed at military installations in Virginia under the auspices of the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) are exempt from bringing their vehicles into compliance with the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS). They may register their vehicles for the length of their tour of duty only. A copy of their orders is sufficient to determine the length of their tour of duty.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

plus, on another car forum, i was told "-The military will not ship a vehicle overseas unless it is possible to register them in the country where it’s located. End of story."

im not saying it is impossible, just saying that it is hard and alll that paperwork involved is time consuming and oftentimes expensive. many cars will not pass unless you change things like emissions, glass, bumpers, etc.

i have a friend who went tthrough all this with buying a ferrari. it was a great deal, but would not be able to title it here unless he bough the US version's bumpers, mirrors, headlights, and glass.

those parts alone cost as much as a new "normal" car.

if the seller told you "it is titled in Colorado, that is all you need to know", i would be suspicous about how it got titled there. i mean maybe it is all on the up and up, maybe not....

just sayin'


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

well it had the colorado title and already now has the NY title, plates, registration and insurance so its all set already
not questions to be asking or worrying about
and there are also 5 others in the states
so not like this car hasnt been brought over already


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

there is one here in hawaii :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> there is one here in hawaii :thumbup:


yupp
i was including that one in the count :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

well the previous owner may have very well gone through all the necessary paperwork and hoops.

IF he did not.....that is what people are saying "watch out" or "good luck". because the defense "i already got it titled and plated" may not fly if it turns out titles and plates were issued as a result of some sort of fraudulent paperwork done in colorado (and NY somehow finds out, like for example in the case of an accident where they investigate why exactly this car is here or something along those lines).


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> well the previous owner may have very well gone through all the necessary paperwork and hoops.
> 
> IF he did not.....that is what people are saying "watch out" or "good luck". because the defense "i already got it titled and plated" may not fly if it turns out titles and plates were issued as a result of some sort of fraudulent paperwork done in colorado (and NY somehow finds out, like for example in the case of an accident where they investigate why exactly this car is here or something along those lines).


this conversation is just going in pointless circles
all i was trying to do was show my new car
not get hated on for actually being lucky enough for owning one of these cars here in the states :wave:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

nobody is hating on you. maybe you wanted people to fall down in awe of a foreign car?


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

All_Euro said:


> Ya, that's rare. I believe Audi sold the A3's in Brazil until 2006 - but how did the guy you bought it from get it? Euro parts import?
> 
> *Edit:* Wait a minute… if this is top secret information and you'd have to kill us all if you told us… well then never mind


they were built in South Africa as well, RHD tho :/


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> nobody is hating on you. maybe you wanted people to fall down in awe of a foreign car?


nope
all i did was post a pic of my car and said wanted to stop by the shop

wasnt asking anyone to nut swing lol


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Totally derailing this thread... But I was referring to getting caught because:

http://jalopnik.com/5775509/feds-launch-new-crackdown-against-nissan-skyline-owners

http://forums.beyond.ca/showthread/t-328455.html

http://jalopnik.com/5859623/disagree-with-25+year-car-import-ban-sign-this-petition

So, if you think that your S3 is any different than those skylines and others, I'd make sure all my paperwork is straight and not just go off of "well they said it was titled..."

Start here:
http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/trade/basic_trade/importing_car.xml


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Totally derailing this thread... But I was referring to getting caught because:
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5775509/feds-launch-new-crackdown-against-nissan-skyline-owners
> 
> ...


nothing to sheck
its legit

this isnt a 500 hp tin can skyline, an S3 is up to par on safety an emmissions just like a GTI
not like a skyline that doenst have the correct safety and emmissions for US standards

the only reason audi didnt bring it to the States is because they didnt see another market for a hatchback when VW had the GTI here already

case closed


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

1.8tipgls said:


> nothing to sheck
> its legit
> 
> this isnt a 500 hp tin can skyline, an S3 is up to par on safety an emmissions just like a GTI
> ...




It technically does not conform, unless US spec parts from cars were swapped over and it had an importer yadda yadda.

But hey, chances of getting caught are nil because it's not a fast and furious car. German stuff is way under the radar, says the guy here with a mk2 syncro golf right hand drive nobody cares about because it's a mk2 golf not a 2 fast 2 furious jappy ride.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

does it have DOT approved US spec headlights? I bet it doesnt.
does it have DOT approved US spec glass? I bet it doesnt.
Are the bumpers equipped with the US spec rebar and padding? I bet not.

That is just three things off the top of my head. I bet there very well may be emissions related things as well...

i dont understand why you are so hard nosed about this? We are jsut warning you, and you are CONVINCED that you are fine, because it isnt a 500hp tin can?? Tell it to US customs and the DOT if you ever get inspected and issues like the skyline come up...


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

speed51133! said:


> does it have DOT approved US spec headlights? I bet it doesnt.
> does it have DOT approved US spec glass? I bet it doesnt.
> Are the bumpers equipped with the US spec rebar and padding? I bet not.
> 
> ...


the car already went through customs and all the inspections, which i said
and which is y im telling u all that no need to warn anyone

i have it handled
no need to waste ur time in my business

:wave:


----------



## audihere04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Ride :thumbup:...doesn't matter to me where you got it or how you got it. Wish i had one.



1.8tipgls said:


> may have to stop buy with the new purchase about a DP and maybe some stuff



On a side note...let me know when my part comes in Arnold!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

audihere04 said:


> Nice Ride :thumbup:...doesn't matter to me where you got it or how you got it. Wish i had one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man :beer:


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

a4e3y5 said:


> Xmas bump!
> 
> deAr Santa,
> I has been a gud boi this year. I sent mY leter 2 weks ago Asking for a 5130. dId you rid iT? I waS tinking I could Have erly deLivery cuZ i beehave gooD and you dont has to cary meny Toys on the 24. please, please please. i wiLL live you xtra cokies and miLk for you anD the rendears. I neeD new bloKs for my leGo gli.
> ...


Bump...That was fast Santa! Hope I can install it this weekend!!!!


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Has anyone heard from this guy lately...?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Has anyone heard from this guy lately...?


I have spoke to Arnold a few times this weekend. He's still kickin :beer:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Well then can you tell to him to answer my PM please... Contacting from Japan is a little hard....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> Well then can you tell to him to answer my PM please... Contacting from Japan is a little hard....


LOL... He told me yesterday he's been feeling under the weather for a bit. He'll prob be back in full swing after some much needed rest over this xmas holiday :thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I hope so... Something is supposed to be on it's way... about a week ago. I'll delete these posts when I hear something


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

87vr6 said:


> I hope so... Something is supposed to be on it's way... about a week ago. I'll delete these posts when I hear something


patience :thumbup: I'm waiting on some stuff too, I know he's not a bullsh*tter  It's the holidays, a lot of places aren't even shipping out orders until afer the 1st anyways. treadstone and atp for example...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

he'll get back to you, he is SWAMPED with projects, orders, fabrication to do, plus walk in and regular local customers, etc.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Truth.. This guy works 100+ hr weeks, and ALWAYS follows through; hence his stellar reputation around here. 

Sit tight, and he'll sort you out :thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I know. This isn't my first transaction with him. It has been resolved/answered. :thumbup:


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

When my longitudinal kit was being built, (everything except the fueling basically) and I was busy with my cancer kid I told him to put it on hold multiple times and just take his time, because he became very busy and I knew I would not need it and he would not take off with my money. We are talking a fairly significant amount of cash. 

Patience. You'll get your stuff and it will be worth the wait. He's human and gets sick.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

It's been resolved as I said above....


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Arnold :wave: :wave:

Can has my SEM and 80mm please? I would like it back so I can drive the TT, it is going to be warm soon and want to drop the top before it gets to hot.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

coming up. finally got around to making at least a semblence of a fixture for it. sorry about the delay J.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yay!! he is alive!!

:beer::beer:


----------



## Rumpelstilzchen (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Arnold, was just wondering if you have any updates on my housing?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

hey man any word from PTE about my 5031e billet wheel?:banghead: I pmed ya idk if you got it. I really need to stop using this thing as a paper weight.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Arnold, or anyone in here, do you know the size of the vband inlet? 

I need to try a new clamp because I am unable to get it to sit right. No matter what I do half of the turbine housing looks like its not sitting inside the vband clamp.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

MNShortBus said:


> Arnold, or anyone in here, do you know the size of the vband inlet?
> 
> I need to try a new clamp because I am unable to get it to sit right. No matter what I do half of the turbine housing looks like its not sitting inside the vband clamp.


I think it is a specific not general v-band size. Could be wrong. I'll look at mine when I get home for you tonight, my entire v-band 5857 kit is sitting in the living room.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Check to see if the flange is warped but if you are using his exhaust clamp then it should seat nicely if the male end is inserted to the machined female side. If your trying to use a general V band clamp sized for the outer diameter you'll never find one. Only arnold has them for the flange he machined.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpelstilzchen said:


> Hey Arnold, was just wondering if you have any updates on my housing?


You should have tracking.



Budsdubbin said:


> hey man any word from PTE about my 5031e billet wheel?:banghead: I pmed ya idk if you got it. I really need to stop using this thing as a paper weight.


My rep seems to want to sleep on this a little bit. I will rattle them down on this some more



MNShortBus said:


> Arnold, or anyone in here, do you know the size of the vband inlet?
> 
> I need to try a new clamp because I am unable to get it to sit right. No matter what I do half of the turbine housing looks like its not sitting inside the vband clamp.


Not sure to make of this especially when there is a female/male instep on the respective vband surfaces. This means if its not a flush fit, its wrong. Maybe pics will help a bit here. Send them to [email protected]


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> coming up. finally got around to making at least a semblence of a fixture for it. sorry about the delay J.


I'm going to post every Monday, Wednesday, Friday just to make sure you don't forget me  

And twice on Sunday

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure to make of this especially when there is a female/male instep on the respective vband surfaces. This means if its not a flush fit, its wrong. Maybe pics will help a bit here. Send them to [email protected]


Its kind of hard to describe so ill try my best... When the clamp is off I am able to seat the vband housing flush against the manifold all the way around so I don't think warp is the problem here. It does not matter if I flip the clamp around or rotate it. Moving the clamp just changes what side of the housing does not fit into the clamp(front/back). It always occurs on the same spot of the clamp as well (where the other end of the tightening bolt attaches, if that makes sense).

Now for pics. 

See how the clamp is sitting upwards more, allowing the turbine housing to not be inside the clamp on the backside?









Here is another top view. The clamp is noticeably pushed upwards on the backside.









Everything else sits fine. and like I said earlier when the clamp is rotated or flipped the part that does not get secured moves with the clamp. I think that the V part of the clamp is not large enough in that one spot to accommodate the manifold and turbine housing so it slips off in one direction. I think I have taken it on and off about 15 times with the same results every time.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

where did you get that V band clamp?

they are NOT all the same. these turbo housings require a certain not only size but taper.

for example, NOBODY sells a tial clamp that works for the vband housings besides the branded tial ones. I looked far and wide and tried many...

also, what manifold is that? the vband on it looks welded on...


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

speed51133! said:


> where did you get that V band clamp?
> 
> they are NOT all the same. these turbo housings require a certain not only size but taper.
> 
> ...


Pag stainless v-band manifolds have the flange welded on. It's a pag unit


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> where did you get that V band clamp?
> 
> they are NOT all the same. these turbo housings require a certain not only size but taper.
> 
> ...


arnold welds his on. mine looked like that, i had pictures of his when he got them raw, he ports the hole then welds the vband portion on, its not cast in it.

Mine sat weird till i tightened it then it sat and seated but when i assembled it in the car it had weird alignment issues just like that. I could do it all day outside the car no issues


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

gdoggmoney said:


> Pag stainless v-band manifolds have the flange welded on. It's a pag unit


Correct. This is all pag stuff. Nothing else.

[/QUOTE]



theswoleguy said:


> arnold welds his on. mine looked like that, i had pictures of his when he got them raw, he ports the hole then welds the vband portion on, its not cast in it.
> 
> Mine sat weird till i tightened it then it sat and seated but when i assembled it in the car it had weird alignment issues just like that. I could do it all day outside the car no issues


No matter how I tighten it always slips of at the same spot...


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

MNShortBus said:


> Correct. This is all pag stuff. Nothing else.




No matter how I tighten it always slips of at the same spot...[/QUOTE]

If you overtighten the clamp it can become distorted. Vbands are a blessing and a curse


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> If you overtighten the clamp it can become distorted. Vbands are a blessing and a curse


I've had this problem since I got the kit. It was never over-tightened.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just get a new clamp


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

l88m22vette said:


> Just get a new clamp


This


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> Just get a new clamp


Wasn't sure if I need a special clamp made by Anrold, and what size to get.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MNShortBus said:


> Wasn't sure if I need a special clamp made by Anrold, and what size to get.


Call him, and he'll mail you one:screwy:


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Call him, and he'll mail you one:screwy:


The clamp that he uses is for tial vband housings. Not precision housings. So yeah, ill be getting a new clamp one way or another.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> coming up. finally got around to making at least a semblence of a fixture for it. sorry about the delay J.





theswoleguy said:


> I'm going to post every Monday, Wednesday, Friday just to make sure you don't forget me
> 
> And twice on Sunday
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Friday Bump!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MNShortBus said:


> The clamp that he uses is for tial vband housings. Not precision housings. So yeah, ill be getting a new clamp one way or another.


Did you call him or no?

I'm pretty sure that the v-bands that he uses vary depending on which turbo you choose.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Did you call him or no?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the v-bands that he uses vary depending on which turbo you choose.


Communicating by email.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

MNShortBus said:


> Communicating by email.


That's a sure fire way to accomplish nothing fast..

Pro tip : when you want to get ahold of someone in an expedited fashion CALL THEM.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Rod Ratio said:


> That's a sure fire way to accomplish nothing fast..
> 
> Pro tip : when you want to get ahold of someone in an expedited fashion CALL THEM.


Arnold is very good with his emails. Check yourself.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Arnold is very good with his emails. Check yourself.


I haven't a bad thing to say about Arnold Richie; so CHECK YOURSELF BiTCH:thumbup:

That said, the phone is always better in a pinch.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

PagParts :thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> coming up. finally got around to making at least a semblence of a fixture for it. sorry about the delay J.





theswoleguy said:


> I'm going to post every Monday, Wednesday, Friday just to make sure you don't forget me
> 
> And twice on Sunday
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2





theswoleguy said:


> Friday Bump!


Monday Bump :wave:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## T-Boy (Jul 16, 2003)

LOL:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> BUMP


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

^^ liiiikkkkkkeeeee


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

CNC an SEM? daddy like! i'll send you mine with my turbo for my V2 upgrade!!

:beer::beer::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


HELL YA BRO now i am excited to get this pig running!!! 

Damn that's nice, i had someone email me a screen shot of FB that had the same image a little while ago... How are you going to open up the TB mount to accept the 80mm hemi TB

I miss FB but DON'T lol



gdoggmoney said:


> ^^ liiiikkkkkkeeeee


me too, well more so when it arrives to my house



Vegeta Gti said:


> CNC an SEM? daddy like! i'll send you mine with my turbo for my V2 upgrade!!
> 
> :beer::beer::heart::heart::thumbup::thumbup:


uh oh arnold watch out lol guess i opened the doors for you on other work!!!


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice! Looks good AL :thumbup:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

you doing heads yet arnold?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

New GT turbine housing and all the fixings to put a 3071 on my car from Arnold. Another happy customer for sure, now all I need is a tracking number. 

Suffering from impatience and anticipation is a real bitch.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

Arnold, any idea on when I can get that vband clamp will work with the precision housing? 

I'm still stuck with the clamp for the tial housing and it leaks for sure. First startup of the year and it leaked like there was nothing there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I need to take a look at how you initially tightened the vbands. If it wasn't centered and the vband cranked down, there is a possibility that the lip or the vband sealing area is damaged. There should be absolutely no reason why the clamp doesn't work or it to leak. If this is the case, you can send it back for repairs. Also, note that if the clamp was forced to clamp unevenly, it can be damaged as well. Hopefully the turbine housing is fine and this is not the case. Email me and let me know. This thread is not intended for this form of communication.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Email me and let me know. This thread is not intended for this form of communication.


 :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Bump

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Thursday, PPT is awesome bump!

Quick question arnold, can you help me out with the IC piping layout if i take some pictures. Cant figure out the layout, or would it be better for me to buy a new crashbar and have the kit redesigned with an intercooler from you?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Time to get this pig running, hopefully by this weekend, test fitting all the ****... :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

theswoleguy said:


> Time to get this pig running, hopefully by this weekend, test fitting all the ****... :wave:


3" IC piping. You animal! :screwy:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Swole Up! Part Deux! :beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 3" IC piping. You animal! :screwy:


Says the guy who concocted the madness

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Im waiting to see what concoction he comes up with for my intank 450lph and no starvation problems.:laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Dave926 said:


> Im waiting to see what concoction he comes up with for my intank 450lph and no starvation problems.:laugh:


in tank 450 lph, wow:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

Dave926 said:


> Im waiting to see what concoction he comes up with for my intank 450lph and no starvation problems.:laugh:


Definitely post pics when you do :thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

groggory said:


> in tank 450 lph, wow:thumbup::thumbup:





formerly silveratljetta said:


> Definitely post pics when you do :thumbup:


E85 lol.

Pump died Sunday night, so i jumped back in the truck, towed it home. I was already talking to him about an inline till the Gen2 pump came out.

Bad luck, bad timing but oh well


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Dropping in to leave this here...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW9o3cc4aMg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Don't mind the dying battery charger... It's a loose fan on the inside of the cheap advance auto pos lol.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Congratulations man! :beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks, pig rich, need more ventilation in the garage mouse and lungs feel awful and seal up the Ports with vacuum tubing lol...

And the cluster has switched to metric for some reason and can't figure out That oil sensor, maybe it's bad lol...

Not bad for the sem plus 80mm either.

Quick specs
1.8L
Built by bob at qed few years ago.
Aeb worked over
Supertech valves and ****
Cat 52s
Pauter 20mm Rods
Mahle 8.5:1
Pag vband new style 35r .63 kit
3" piping
Sem
80mm
870s w/ bbm rail.
Spec twin
Mk5 coils
Uni 870 old file :/


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, at least she fired up amirite!?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Have any of you guys experimented a rubbing issue of your charger pipe kissing your passenger side axle? 
I'm having this issue at 24 1/2 inches from fender to ground. 
I'm trying to see if there's a way to fix it beside making a new custom pipe.

This is a ppt bottom mounted kit which is used along with eurocustom intercooler kit. Pretty similar to the neuspeed fmic kit.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sponcar said:


> Have any of you guys experimented a rubbing issue of your charger pipe kissing your passenger side axle?
> I'm having this issue at 24 1/2 inches from fender to ground.
> I'm trying to see if there's a way to fix it beside making a new custom pipe.
> 
> This is a ppt bottom mounted kit which is used along with eurocustom intercooler kit. Pretty similar to the neuspeed fmic kit.


Pancake pipe?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Truth... now i want to go back home and finish working on it some more... owell tomorrow is Saturday right


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

sponcar said:


> Have any of you guys experimented a rubbing issue of your charger pipe kissing your passenger side axle?
> I'm having this issue at 24 1/2 inches from fender to ground.
> I'm trying to see if there's a way to fix it beside making a new custom pipe.
> 
> This is a ppt bottom mounted kit which is used along with eurocustom intercooler kit. Pretty similar to the neuspeed fmic kit.


I'm assuming this is my old school kit with the pancake transition coupler. If so, if you drop the vehicle, at the bottom of spring travel, you will get some periodic rubbing. To alleviate this, we will have to get rid of the pancake pipe and go with our new style charge piping kit which do not exhibit this


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm assuming this is my old school kit with the pancake transition coupler. If so, if you drop the vehicle, at the bottom of spring travel, you will get some periodic rubbing. To alleviate this, we will have to get rid of the pancake pipe and go with our new style charge piping kit which do not exhibit this


Yeah it is an old school set up. Should I pmed you or send you an email for an invoice on this new style charge piping kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

sponcar said:


> Yeah it is an old school set up. Should I pmed you or send you an email for an invoice on this new style charge piping kit?


Yes, that would be fine. Do you have my old T3 kit?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

sponcar said:


> Yeah it is an old school set up. Should I pmed you or send you an email for an invoice on this new style charge piping kit?


Get Arnold's. I had the same setup u have n went with his FMIC kit. Really nice fit.


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

a4e3y5 said:


> Get Arnold's. I had the same setup u have n went with his FMIC kit. Really nice fit.


How is the fitment behind the bumper? Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, that would be fine. Do you have my old T3 kit?


I have a vband 50 trim.


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

MNShortBus said:


> How is the fitment behind the bumper? Do you have any more pictures?


Sorry. The only pics i have r the ones in here. The kit fits well. Obviously, the crash bar needs to be cut...i just cut the underneath side(safety resons) whereas other people cut both underneath n the front. Also, u do have to do some triming. I consider it minor even when i have a GLI (lip take up some space). Im sure with other bumpers will be even less trimming. I had a neuspeed like kit n with Arnold's everything improved (IAT, spool, and in the end, bumping my hp).


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Trying for emissions and exhaust today


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> :beer:


 Passed  exhaust leaks need better shop but passed. Filled it with 93 . Only took 15 gallons so it's got 2-3 gallons of old two year fuel... Sending unit is bad think. Said it was full prior to putting in 15g.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Good schit bud:thumbup:

Sending unit likely just needs to be cleaned up after sitting for a couple years. I've noticed that they always get bad after sitting. At least that's my experience.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> Good schit bud:thumbup:
> 
> Sending unit likely just needs to be cleaned up after sitting for a couple years. I've noticed that they always get bad after sitting. At least that's my experience.


 Tried :/ I think it's ****ered. Sadly that pump is expensive as sin. I've pulled the float up, tried cleaning it with electric cleaner and nothing 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

theswoleguy said:


> Tried :/ I think it's ****ered. Sadly that pump is expensive as sin. I've pulled the float up, tried cleaning it with electric cleaner and nothing
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 What is it? APR?

Just swap the fuel level sending unit from another mk4/Tt pump. 

I'm sure with an hr or two of ingenuity you can sort it:beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Or you can get drunk and work on it and turn it into a 3wk project. That's largely what happens to me.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

screwball said:


> Or you can get drunk and work on it and turn it into a 3wk project. That's largely what happens to me.


 Happens to all of us when its not a daily:banghead:


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

Yup cars been down for two years

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bump for a pump update. :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Definitely post pics when you do :thumbup:


 You can sort of see it in the pics, but there is a good size check valve on the bottom of the container too.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Havent updated this in a while as these days seem to roll over onto each other. Anyways, been given the opportunity to do a medium sized build on a 2000 Audi A4Q which covered: 

-Rod installation 
-re-ringing pistons 
-Cylinderhead R&R with upgraded guides, valves, springs, lifters, CCT 
-wideband conversion 
-full 3" exhaust system 
-5830 vbanded turbo kit with our .72ar housing 
-custom IC kit tucked into an S4 front bumper 
-Full Fueling kit with drop in walbro, 750cc injector set, Maestro 
-Miscellaneous cnc'ed pieces to complete 

Here are some pictorial cliffnotes: 

stock small port head opened up to big port specs. This was further hand blended. Exhaust was opened up a bit as well 









3" custom exhaust system with ovalized center pipe 









Our SS Vbanded Turbo Kit


----------



## Nateness (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice! Do you offer bottom-mount T25 kits for the B5 A4 platform too?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes we do. You can email us ([email protected]) for details


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we do. You can email us ([email protected]) for details


 Hey Arnold, is there any way i can buy a charge pipe for my 1.8t transverse t3 turbo kit? Or should i make my own. I have tried to get a hold of you but it seem my messages are going through. 
Please, send me a pm if you get a chance to see this.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

sponcar said:


> Hey Arnold, is there any way i can buy a charge pipe for my 1.8t transverse t3 turbo kit? Or should i make my own. I have tried to get a hold of you but it seem my messages are going through.
> Please, send me a pm if you get a chance to see this.


 Have you tried email?


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

MNShortBus said:


> Its kind of hard to describe so ill try my best... When the clamp is off I am able to seat the vband housing flush against the manifold all the way around so I don't think warp is the problem here. It does not matter if I flip the clamp around or rotate it. Moving the clamp just changes what side of the housing does not fit into the clamp(front/back). It always occurs on the same spot of the clamp as well (where the other end of the tightening bolt attaches, if that makes sense).
> 
> Now for pics.
> 
> ...


 So what came of this? I noticed mine favoring one side after being tightened down a little.. THe flange is seated and looks good. Didnt notice it till I got underneath to hook up the oil return. Ifigure a little twisting is normal due to the force of tightening it down, I could be wrong tho.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Have you tried email?


 Yes but I guess he doesn't like me no more.


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

RodgertheRabit II said:


> So what came of this? I noticed mine favoring one side after being tightened down a little.. THe flange is seated and looks good. Didnt notice it till I got underneath to hook up the oil return. Ifigure a little twisting is normal due to the force of tightening it down, I could be wrong tho.


 Looks like he needs a new clamp. If you over tighten it the clamp will not work as intended


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> Looks like he needs a new clamp. If you over tighten it the clamp will not work as intended


 This is true. If you overtighten the shallow clamps, they will favor a particular side but they will still have considerable sprung clamping force. 

if you look at this pic, the tbolt looks bent which is a sure sign of ovetightening.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

beautiful as alway sir


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

any tips from over tightening from the less informed/experienced? 

the clamps never really show much resistance like tbolt clamps.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

There are no expressed torque spec on sprung steel. I would say around 80ish inlbs.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There are no expressed torque spec on sprung steel. I would say around 80ish inlbs.


 You can feel some resistance in the clamp when tightening. I typically hold the head of the ratchet to tighten vband, tbolt and worm style clamps. Wrist tight is typically tight enough. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I always used a stubby ratchet for my Tbolts/Vbands although even those you can squeeze the nuts out of. a $40 Vband isn't a bad price to pay to gain some experience in how to manage this stuff.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

screwball said:


> I always used a stubby ratchet for my Tbolts/Vbands although even those you can squeeze the nuts out of. a $40 Vband isn't a bad price to pay to gain some experience in how to manage this stuff.


 agreed... i was going to say you can still over tighten it with a stubby/or hand on the head like i do. think of it more like a work gear style clamp or nuts on an oil pan, you want it to seal and be tight but to tight and you squish the **** out of stuff. vband isnt really "structural".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Dave926 said:


> You can sort of see it in the pics, but there is a good size check valve on the bottom of the container too.


 How's it working out for you Dave?


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There are no expressed torque spec on sprung steel. I would say around 80ish inlbs.


is that 6.6 ft/lbs??? If so, not very tight at all???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

I would say if you're in the neighborhood of 80 to 120inch/lbs you're in the correct territory. Try it. Even in this range you'll feel like you're overtightening it. Here is a pic of a mani that was taken off from a vehicle w/ around 9k miles on the kit since the middle of last year (Car came in w/ a mysterious smoking problem and it turns out to be incorrectly installed valve guides by a careless machine shop). And they say that vbands leak


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> How's it working out for you Dave?


 I can beat on it as much as I want, with no starvation issue at all. Pump is dead silent too. Just before the red line gets to empty it cuts out occasionally. Certainly a fair trade off imho for a pump that will do 500hp

I still havent had a chance to double check that hose for the return yet, having too much fun driving the car on ethanol.

Customer service, as usual, top notch.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Recently, a local had the chance to take his GLI w/ our billet 71R vbanded kit with SEM intake mani, stock TB, drop in IE rods (1.8L still), stock cams, Maestro, 750cc injectors and AEB head to a local dyno. Pull was done on 18psi only and 93oct on a completely base tune (yes, I know ) with only the injectors dialed in @ idle. Car was breaking up a little over 18psi so it was stopped there. Obviously, the tune needs to get worked over or there is a hw gremlin somewhere... Anyhow, here is the pull


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RodgertheRabit II (Sep 13, 2012)

totally forgot about this thread!!:wave::beer:

Ill be headed back to the dyno sooner or later. My maestro tune is getting closer (thanks to a certain someone)


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This is true. If you overtighten the shallow clamps, they will favor a particular side but they will still have considerable sprung clamping force.
> 
> if you look at this pic, the tbolt looks bent which is a sure sign of ovetightening.


The clamp is not bent, just a weird angle on the picture. After fumbling around with it for a few hours I got it to clamp well. No leaks all of last season. :thumbup:


AL, what kind of lead time can I expect on your 1.8T intercooler kits? I'm guessing you don't have piping welding up before someone places an order.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Good to see you got it sorted :thumbup:

As far as lead time on the intercooler, you are looking at one week after the order is placed. We have everything to build in stock upon placement of the order. We use different endtank configurations so it is all basically custom utilizing Garrett cores so nothing is on the shelf in the 'pull it and pack it' sense on turbo and IC kits.

Here is an example of a longitudinal kit that would have subtle differences b/w your transverse kit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Above is an example of what can be achieved with a somewhat minimalist approach..

Audi A4 1.8t Quattro
SSVB Kit w/ Billet 76R
Stock AEB head
Upgraded rods/pistons
1200cc injectors
550hp FMIC kit
32psi / E85


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

What's this billet 76r you have listed above Al


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

It's actually a 5830 with the .72ar housing


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

That's a spicey meatball!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

Audi TTQ with our Billet GT3071R kit with .72ar housing. BC set at 21psi on a completely untouched file (save some adjusting of the latencies and constants). 2.0L stroker, SEM intake manifold and 65mm TB. Was on the dyno for tuning but clutch started slipping on these pulls so it was shut down. Tuning will commence after clutch issues are resolved


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

So lets say years later I still have:

1. The 3076 I picked up from you
2. The billet 5857 unused I picked up from you.


Could these be sewn together into an awesome .72 AR turbo for my iron manifold pag parts v-band kit still yet uninstalled? I think the DP flange may need to change, it's for the precision housing.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

We would need to use the 30R turbine of course. I dont think the 58 comp wheel would work on the 30 shaft so thats unfortunate. I will have a new 73mm wheel that I am working on however


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Ahhh ok. Ill get in touch.


----------

